#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Две истины

## Нико

Перенесено с треда "Материя -страдание".

Сообщение от БТР:




> Относительная истина отличается от ошибок.
> Видеть то, что возникло - это истина. Не видеть то, что возникло - это неведение.
> Видеть то, что не возникло - это иллюзия, ошибка.
> 
> Если называть ограниченное видение ошибкой - это будет недостаточно точно. Будет не понятно, от чего нужно освободиться.


Относительных истины бывает несколько: реальная относительная истина и нереальная относительная истина. Первое -- это стул, второе -- рога зайца или падающие волоски при катаракте. 

Для арьев истина только одна, но понятие "относительная истина" введено с точки зрения мирских общепринятых условностей. Это истина для недостигших полного знания. Но истина с точки зрения мира. 

Так вот, вопрос: истин сколько? Одна или две?

----------


## Shunja

> Так вот, вопрос: истин сколько? Одна или две?


Ровно ни одной!

----------


## Топпер

> Так вот, вопрос: истин сколько? Одна или две?


Рога зайца - это не истина в любом раскладе.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Гъелкапри Мепа (04.09.2012), До (03.09.2012), Сергей Ч (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Рога зайца - это не истина в любом раскладе.


Это бесспорно. 
А вот со стулом сложнее, потому что это -- наш непосредственный опыт. Можно сказать, что стула нет, потому что он пуст от самобытия и т.д., и т.п., но ведь мы же на чём-то сидим, верно?

Поэтому и сказано, что истин две. Одна относительная (читай: условность, общепринятая в миру и ещё не противоречащая ни относительному, ни абсолютному анализу), а другая -- высшая, абсолютная, реальность, как она есть. Только в ней нет стульев.

----------


## Нико

> Ровно ни одной!


Вот слова не зайчика, а мужа.... Мы, по-моему, из соседних провинций.

----------


## До

Благородных истин, как известно, четыре.

----------

Дмитрий С (03.09.2012), Маркион (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Это бесспорно. 
> А вот со стулом сложнее, потому что это -- наш непосредственный опыт. Можно сказать, что стула нет, потому что он пуст от самобытия и т.д., и т.п., но ведь мы же на чём-то сидим, верно?





> Поэтому и сказано, что истин две. Одна относительная (читай: условность, общепринятая в миру и ещё не противоречащая ни относительному, ни абсолютному анализу), а другая -- высшая, абсолютная, реальность, как она есть. Только в ней нет стульев.


В ней есть дхаммы.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> В ней есть дхаммы.


В абсолютной истине дхаммы только такие -- сама пустота как объект познания, а потому есть дхамма, и познающий субъективный ум. При этом нет деления на познающий ум и пустоту, и потому познаваемая дхамма только одна -- шуньята. Это дхамма-отрицание, но все равно дхамма, потому что познаваемое.

----------


## Сергей Ч

Два уровня истины: _саммути-сачча_ – конвенциональная, относительная, условная истина, и _параматтха-сачча_ – абсолютная, "настоящая", конечная истина. Они не противопоставляются друг другу, ибо в действительности это лишь разные уровни рассмотрения реальности. Примером условной истины (саммути-саччи) являются  живые существа, никто не будет отрицать их существование, но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа", есть лишь дхаммы. Таким образом, дхаммы являются параматтха (высшее), т.е. реальными элементами, а изложение учения посредством их описания, это параматтха-сачча (высшая истина).

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Ittosai (03.09.2012), Маркион (03.09.2012), Топпер- (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Благородных истин, как известно, четыре.


Не путайте 4 с 2-мя. 2 истины -- это основа философских воззрений всех школ. Ещё есть путь и плод.

----------


## Нико

> Два уровня истины: _саммути-сачча_ – конвенциональная, относительная, условная истина, и _параматтха-сачча_ – абсолютная, "настоящая", конечная истина. Они не противопоставляются друг другу, ибо в действительности это лишь разные уровни рассмотрения реальности. Примером условной истины (саммути-саччи) являются  живые существа, никто не будет отрицать их существование, но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа", есть лишь дхаммы. Таким образом, дхаммы являются параматтха (высшее), т.е. реальными элементами, а изложение учения посредством их описания, это параматтха-сачча (высшая истина).


Я уже давно поняла, что в Вашем лице имею представителя двух низших школ буддийских философии, т.е. Вайбхашики и Саутрантики. Не могли бы мы пойти выше? В Мадхьямике бессамостность дхарм и личности -- одна и та же бессамостность, и феноменам не приписывается никакой абсолют. Из этого я  и исхожу.

----------


## Топпер

> В абсолютной истине дхаммы только такие -- сама пустота как объект познания, а потому есть дхамма, и познающий субъективный ум. При этом нет деления на познающий ум и пустоту, и потому познаваемая дхамма только одна -- шуньята. Это дхамма-отрицание, но все равно дхамма, потому что познаваемое.


Нет. Есть четыре Параматтхи.  Все дхаммы - параматтха сачча. Абсолютная истина. Они то, что есть на самом деле.

----------

Сергей Ч (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я уже давно поняла, что в Вашем лице имею представителя двух низших школ буддийских философии, т.е. Вайбхашики и Саутрантики. Не могли бы мы пойти выше? В Мадхьямике бессамостность дхарм и личности -- одна и та же бессамостность, и феноменам не приписывается никакой абсолют. Из этого я  и исхожу.


Это не высшие воззрения, а искажённые. Когда некие деятели начали додумывать за Будду.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Маркион (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Я уже давно поняла, что в Вашем лице имею представителя двух низших школ буддийских философии, т.е. Вайбхашики и Саутрантики. Не могли бы мы пойти выше? В Мадхьямике бессамостность дхарм и личности -- одна и та же бессамостность, и феноменам не приписывается никакой абсолют. Из этого я  и исхожу.


Не знаю как в "низших" школах, но в Тхераваде дхаммы относятся к параматхе-сачче, а не являются пустыми и подобными иллюзии как например "личность" (пудгала). Всё, что существует, существует лишь в рамках этих параматтх:

Читта – сознание,
Рупа – материальные элементы,
Четасика – элементы сознания,
Ниббана.

----------

Ittosai (03.09.2012), Дмитрий С (03.09.2012), Маркион (03.09.2012), Топпер- (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Нет. Есть четыре Параматтхи.  Все дхаммы - параматтха сачча. Абсолютная истина. Они то, что есть на самом деле.


Что есть четыре парамартхи?

Вот есть стул, на котором я сижу. Я могу познать его как стул и одновременно могу осознать, что этот стул пуст от самобытия, т.е. не может являться абсолютной истиной. Он стул, потому как всё население Земли признает этот предмет как средство для сидения. И в то же время, если искать в нём стул, применяя абсолютный анализ, никакого стула мы не найдём, найдём лишь пустоту данного объекта от приписываемого ему способа бытия. Вот это и есть единство двух истин.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю как в "низших" школах, но в Тхераваде дхаммы относятся к параматхе-сачче, а не являются пустыми и подобными иллюзии как например "личность" (пудгала). Всё, что существует, существует лишь в рамках этих параматтх:
> 
> Читта – сознание,
> Рупа – материальные элементы,
> Четасика – элементы сознания,
> Ниббана.


Ну хорошо, личность пуста, а стул реален и объективен, что ли?

----------


## Топпер

> Что есть четыре парамартхи?


То, что существует на самом деле. Дхаммы. Сергей выше перечислил состав Параматтх.



> Вот есть стул, на котором я сижу. Я могу познать его как стул и одновременно могу осознать, что этот стул пуст от самобытия, т.е. не может являться абсолютной истиной. Он стул, потому как всё население Земли признает этот предмет как средство для сидения. И в то же время, если искать в нём стул, применяя абсолютный анализ, никакого стула мы не найдём, найдём лишь пустоту данного объекта от приписываемого ему способа бытия. Вот это и есть единство двух истин.


Все ваши проблемы с восприятием, начались после праджняпарамитских сутр, которые заменили реальность дхамм на номинальность. Дальше ворота для любых логических изысканий и спекуляций была открыта.

----------

Pyro (03.09.2012), Маркион (03.09.2012), Сергей Ч (03.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот есть стул, на котором я сижу. Я могу познать его как стул и одновременно могу осознать, что этот стул пуст от самобытия, т.е. не может являться абсолютной истиной. Он стул, потому как всё население Земли признает этот предмет как средство для сидения. И в то же время, если искать в нём стул, применяя абсолютный анализ, никакого стула мы не найдём, найдём лишь пустоту данного объекта от приписываемого ему способа бытия. Вот это и есть единство двух истин.


Да, во время абсолютного анализа стула, всё что мы находим - это его материальные составляющие, т.е. мы видим, что нечто называемое стулом пусто от самобытия. Примерно также и личность пуста от самобытия (пудгала-найратмья), но составляющие её дхаммы реальны. Само учение об Анатта указывает на то, что есть лишь совокупности дхамм, каждая из которых не является "я" или "моё".

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Богдан Б (04.09.2012), Топпер- (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## До

> Не путайте 4 с 2-мя. 2 истины -- это основа философских воззрений всех школ. Ещё есть путь и плод.


Я и не путаю. Это ответ тем буддистам, которые считают, что истин "ровно ниодной".

----------

Bob (03.09.2012), Маркион (03.09.2012), Сергей Ч (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (03.09.2012)

----------


## До

> Вот есть стул, на котором я сижу. Я могу познать его как стул и одновременно могу осознать, что этот стул пуст от самобытия, т.е. не может являться абсолютной истиной. Он стул, потому как всё население Земли признает этот предмет как средство для сидения. И в то же время, если искать в нём стул, применяя абсолютный анализ, никакого стула мы не найдём, найдём лишь пустоту данного объекта от приписываемого ему способа бытия. Вот это и есть единство двух истин.


Моё мнение, что это рассуждение к буддизму никакого отношения не имеет, так же как не касается 4БИ.

----------

Pyro (03.09.2012), Маркион (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да, во время абсолютного анализа стула, всё что мы находим - это его материальные составляющие, т.е. мы видим, что нечто называемое стулом пусто от самобытия. Примерно также и личность пуста от самобытия (пудгала-найратмья), но составляющие её дхаммы реальны. Само учение об Анатта указывает на то, что есть лишь совокупности дхамм, каждая из которых не является "я" или "моё".


А какие мат. составляющие стула мы можем найти? Стул -- в его частях, что ли? Сиденье -- это стул, или его ножки? Это деление же можно производить до бесконечности, но проблема, видимо, в том, что Вы видите неделимые мат. частицы, которых нет, и даже квантовые физики в этом успели убедиться. 

Далее. Вы говорите о том, что личность, или пудгала, несамосуща. При этом Вы утверждаете, что составляющие личность дхаммы реальны. В чём их реальность, позвольте узнать? В реальности ума или тела?

Если мы оставляем некие совокупности дхамм, при учёте того, что сама личность пуста от самобытия, нам ещё останется зацепиться за что-то как за "я" или "моё.

----------


## Нико

> Моё мнение, что это рассуждение к буддизму никакого отношения не имеет, так же как не касается 4БИ.


Как раз имеет отношение к буддизму. Шестая парамита -- мудрость. Третья из трёх высших практик -- мудрость.

----------


## До

> Как раз имеет отношение к буддизму. Шестая парамита -- мудрость. Третья из трёх высших практик -- мудрость.


_Если_ рассуждение не касается 4БИ, _то_ оно не имеет отношения к буддизму.

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> _Если_ рассуждение не касается 4БИ, _то_ оно не имеет отношения к буддизму.


А Вы погуглите. 2 истины входят в категорию 3-й БИ и 4-й тоже. Мне бы хотелось в этом треде услышать определения двух истин от уважаемых участников. Иначе голословно дело дальше не пойдёт.

----------


## До

> А Вы погуглите. 2 истины входят в категорию 3-й БИ и 4-й тоже. Мне бы хотелось в этом треде услышать определения двух истин от уважаемых участников. Иначе голословно дело дальше не пойдёт.


Яж не говорю, что 2 истины не касаются 4БИ, речь шла о рассуждении о стуле.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А какие мат. составляющие стула мы можем найти? Стул -- в его частях, что ли? Сиденье -- это стул, или его ножки? Это деление же можно производить до бесконечности, но проблема, видимо, в том, что Вы видите неделимые мат. частицы, которых нет, и даже квантовые физики в этом успели убедиться.


Сам факт того, что возможен контакт органов чувств с их объектами, посредством которого возникает соотвествующий тип сознания (к примеру, зрительное сознание (чаккху-винняна) имеет глаз в качестве своего основания и видимый образ в качестве своего объекта) говорит о реальности дхамм. А у Вас выходит так, что дхаммы - это порождение ума, также как стул и личность, которые действительно являются лишь концептами. 
И рупа-дхаммы - это не атомы и не мельчайшие частица материи, как Вы это себе представляете, это "единицы чувственного опыта". Таким образом, сама материя в буддизме рассматривается как "чувственное". Как объект физики или химии для буддиста она не имеет значения. Термин "чувственное" можно понять и просто как указывающий на никем не оспариваемый факт, что, говоря на обыденном языке, внешний мир воспринимается нашими так называемыми органами чувств.

----------

Богдан Б (04.09.2012), Топпер- (03.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Сам факт того, что возможен контакт органов чувств с их объектами, посредством которого возникает соотвествующий тип сознания (к примеру, зрительное сознание (чаккху-винняна) имеет глаз в качестве своего основания и видимый образ в качестве своего объекта) говорит о реальности дхамм.


Сергей, а что будет если проанализировать сами органы чувств и их объекты, то они реально существуют? Доступны ли они анализу?
Если доступны, то разве исследуемый образ органа чувств или его объекта - это не некий, совершенно иной чувственный образ (в данном случае шестого сознания)?

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> И рупа-дхаммы - это не атомы и не мельчайшие частица материи, как Вы это себе представляете, это "единицы чувственного опыта". Таким образом, сама материя в буддизме рассматривается как "чувственное". Как объект физики или химии для буддиста она не имеет значения. Термин "чувственное" можно понять и просто как указывающий на никем не оспариваемый факт, что, говоря на обыденном языке, внешний мир воспринимается нашими так называемыми органами чувств.


Можно спросить: "единицы чувственного опыта" -это восприятие 4-х элементов (вода, земля...)?

----------


## Вантус

> Таким образом, сама материя в буддизме рассматривается как "чувственное". Как объект физики или химии для буддиста она не имеет значения.


В очень многих философских системах так считается, что "материя" и "эмпирическое" - одно. И в физике с химией так же.

----------

Топпер- (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Сам факт того, что возможен контакт органов чувств с их объектами, посредством которого возникает соотвествующий тип сознания (к примеру, зрительное сознание (чаккху-винняна) имеет глаз в качестве своего основания и видимый образ в качестве своего объекта) говорит о реальности дхамм. А у Вас выходит так, что дхаммы - это порождение ума, также как стул и личность, которые действительно являются лишь концептами.


Вспоминается великая цитата: "Материальная реальность -- это нечто данное нам в объективных ощущениях". )))))

А вот теперь читаем Далай-ламу в ГЛ:


В целом различают два вида явлений: внутреннее сознание и внешняя материя. Материя может служить вспомогательной причиной для порождения сознания, например, в том случае, когда материальный, зримый объект является причиной порождения сознания в аспекте этого объекта. Это называется «условием воспринимаемого объекта»  Однако материя не может являться сущностной причиной сознания. Чтобы разъяснить это положение, рассмотим три причинных условия порождения, скажем, зрительного сознания. Это уполномочивающее условие, условие воспринимаемого объекта и непосредственно предшествующее условие. У каждого из трех условий своя, уникальная функция. К примеру, тот факт, что зрительное сознание способно воспринимать видимую форму, а не звук, обусловлено силой «зрительного чувства» (тончайшего, прозрачнейшего вещества, находящегося в глазу), которое и является уполномочивающим условием зрительного сознания. То, что зрительное сознание порождается, скажем, в аспекте голубого, а не желтого цвета, обусловлено самим пятном голубого цвета, которое и являетя условием воспринимаемого объекта. Также то, что порожденное зрительное сознание по своей сути есть ясность и познающая способность, обусловлено непосредственно предшествующим моментом сознания, который и служит его непосредственно предшествующим условием.
Не будь предшествующего потока сознания, не могло бы быть и порождения сознания в качестве ясности и познающей способности. Посему установлено, что без предшествующего ума последующий ум не может быть порожден. В этой связи также установлено, что сознание не имеет начала, и поток индивидуального сознания бесконечен. 
Однако в учениии школы Вайбхашика говорится, что, когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас. Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение, заметив, что если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать, и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима. Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом. И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается.

----------


## Won Soeng

Пустота дхарм не значит их номинальность. Дхармы и есть феномены, и другой реальности нет. Поэтому нет низших и высших воззрений, есть ошибки в понимании. 

Пустота есть нецепляние, невозникновение неведения, невозникновение порывов, невозникновение сознания, невозникновение пяти совокупностей, включая шесть сфер чувственного, чувствования на основе шести сфер, жажды, цепляния, становления, рождения и смерти. 

Это как смотреть на жизнь словно на картинки, на которых словно инструкции написаны действия существа.

Верное понимание шуньяты лишь разъясняет взаимно зависимое возникновение, а не вносит новых идей.

----------

Богдан Б (04.09.2012), Сергей Ч (03.09.2012), Топпер- (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Пустота дхарм не значит их номинальность. Дхармы и есть феномены, и другой реальности нет.


Когда Вы говорите о дхармах, какую из истин Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Won Soeng

Нирвана же есть только прекращение порывов. Полное прекращение всех порывов в конкретном моменте и обозначается как дхарма нирвана. Но это не значит, что такой момент не содержит никаких дхарм кроме нирваны. Прекращены только порывы, они вновь возникают. Поэтому в праджняпарамите отдельно указывается аннутара самьяк самбодхи: это окончательное невозникновение порывов. Но и это не аннигиляция, можно сознательно поддерживать пять совокупностей, не увлекаясь ими, можно рассматривать моменты один за одним от причин к следствиям или от следствий к причинам или прямо направлять внимание в любые уделы, независимо от поддерживаемых (индивидуальных) пяти совокупностей.

----------


## Won Soeng

[QUOTE=Нико;503906]


> Когда Вы говорите о дхармах, какую из истин Вы имеете в виду?


Дхармы сами по себе никакая из истин. Истинным может быть наблюдение их возникновения и прекращения. Возникшее неведение позволяет лишь относительную истинность дхарм, поскольку воспринимаются они избирательно и могут быть ошибки в их различении. Не возникшее неведение есть абсолютная истина: наблюдается все что возникает.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Нирвана же есть только прекращение порывов. Полное прекращение всех порывов в конкретном моменте и обозначается как дхарма нирвана.


Никто не определял нирвану как только прекращение порывов. Нирвана есть пресечение СТРАДАНИЯ и его причин. Но не порывов вообще. Мы сейчас находимся на межбуддийском форуме, и поэтому могу Вам напомнить, что есть такое понятие как просветлённая активность Будды. Это "тринлей", или Тара как её воплощение. Почему Будда помогает до сих пор? В силу своей просветлённой активности. Это не сознательный, а спонтанный порыв, но всё же это есть что-то, помимо полного покоя и бездействия.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сергей, а что будет если проанализировать сами органы чувств и их объекты, то они реально существуют? Доступны ли они анализу?
> Если доступны, то разве исследуемый образ органа чувств или его объекта - это не некий, совершенно иной чувственный образ (в данном случае шестого сознания)?


Ум - это не дух, противопоставляемый материи. Следует помнить, что буддизм не признает противопоставление духа материи, как это принято большинством других религиозных и философских систем. Ум лишь способность или орган (индрия), подобно глазу или уху. Т.е. ум  является тем самым шестым чувством. С помощью наших пяти телесных органов чувств: глаза, уха, носа, языка, тела - мы переживаем только мир видимых образов, звуков, запахов, вкусов и осязаемых предметов. С помощью ума мы переживваем мысли и представления. Стоит заметиить, что мысли и представления не независимы от мира, переживаемого посредством  пяти телесных чувственных способностей, а зависят от этих телесных переживаний и обусловлены ими.

----------

Bob (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Сообщение от Нико
> 
> 
> 
> Дхармы сами по себе никакая из истин. Истинным может быть наблюдение их возникновения и прекращения. Возникшее неведение позволяет лишь относительную истинность дхарм, поскольку воспринимаются они избирательно и могут быть ошибки в их различении. Не возникшее неведение есть абсолютная истина: наблюдается все что возникает.


Здесь тоже всё очень расплывчато. Дхарма, как она воспринимается обычным существом, -- это какая истина? Самвритисатья ведь? Или нет? Даже по поводу Татхагаты у нас есть концепции, мы говорим, он такой-то или такой-то. В источниках описаны основные признаки его телесного облика или качеств ума... Всё это -- отн. истина. 

А наблюдение всего того, что возникает, как раз нельзя отнести к абсолютной истине: в ней нет двойственности.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Однако в учениии школы Вайбхашика говорится, что, когда Будда вступил в великую нирвану, поток его сознания угас.


"Некоторые известные небрежно построенные выражения, вроде "Будда вступил в Нирвану или Паринирвану после своей смерти", создали почву для многих надуманных рассуждений о Нирване. Когда вы слышите высказывание, что "Будда вступил в Нирвану или Паринирвану", вы полагаете Нирвану местом, царством или положением, где существует какого-то рода существование, и пытаетесь представить себе это в терминах смыслов слова "существование", насколько это вам известно. Это известное выражение "вступил в Нирвану" не имеет соответствия в первоисточниках. Не существует такой вещи, как "вступление в Нирвану после смерти". Есть слово париниббуто, использованное для обозначения смерти Будды или осуществившего Нирвану Араханта, но оно не означает "вступление в Нирвану". Париниббуто просто означает "полностью успокоившийся", "полностью угасший", "полностью потухший", поскольку у Будды или Араханта нет после его смерти повторного существования." 

(Валпола Рахула. "Чему учил Будда")




> Нагарджуна логически опроверг это утверждение, заметив, что если, по мнению вайбхашиков, нирвана есть пресечение потока скандх, то к моменту достижения нирваны ее будет некому достигать, и, напротив, пока существует личность, нирваны быть не может; а если это так, то, следовательно, нирвана недостижима. Таким образом, Нагарджуна доказал, что смысл нирваны заключается в другом. И главное здесь то, что поток сознания никогда не прерывается.


Что такое поток сознания? Это не движение некоего единого в своей протяженности сознания, поток сознания (как он понимается в буддизме)- это возникновение и прекращение моментов сознания из которых и слагается поток (сантана) сознания. Поэтому диспуты Нагарджуны с Вайбхашиками (по крайней мере в том виде, как описывает их Далай Лама) вряд ли имеют отношение к Тхераваде.

----------

Алик (19.11.2012), Богдан Б (04.09.2012), Топпер- (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Никто не определял нирвану как только прекращение порывов. Нирвана есть пресечение СТРАДАНИЯ и его причин. Но не порывов вообще.


Страдание (дукха) и есть все порывы (санскары).
Даже в махаянской формулировке печати "загрязненные порывы" есть порывы, омрачающие ум, то есть действующие, активные, а чистые это порывы распознаваемые без возникновения, как объект наблюдения. 

Поэтому нирвана это прекращение всех порывов в конкретном моменте сознания.

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> "Некоторые известные небрежно построенные выражения, вроде "Будда вступил в Нирвану или Паринирвану после своей смерти", создали почву для многих надуманных рассуждений о Нирване. Когда вы слышите высказывание, что "Будда вступил в Нирвану или Паринирвану", вы полагаете Нирвану местом, царством или положением, где существует какого-то рода существование, и пытаетесь представить себе это в терминах смыслов слова "существование", насколько это вам известно. Это известное выражение "вступил в Нирвану" не имеет соответствия в первоисточниках. Не существует такой вещи, как "вступление в Нирвану после смерти". Есть слово париниббуто, использованное для обозначения смерти Будды или осуществившего Нирвану Араханта, но оно не означает "вступление в Нирвану". Париниббуто просто означает "полностью успокоившийся", "полностью угасший", "полностью потухший", поскольку у Будды или Араханта нет после его смерти повторного существования." 
> 
> (Валпола Рахула. "Чему учил Будда")
> 
> 
> 
> Что такое поток сознания? Это не движение некоего единого в своей протяженности сознания, поток сознания (как он понимается в буддизме)- это возникновение и прекращение моментов сознания из которых и слагается поток (сантана) сознания. Поэтому диспуты Нагарджуны с Вайбхашиками (по крайней мере в том виде, как описывает их Далай Лама) вряд ли имеют отношение к Тхераваде.


Мы здесь уже не на тхеравадинском форуме. Это раз.

А два -- для меня Валпола Рахула -- не авторитет.

----------


## Нико

> Стоит заметиить, что мысли и представления не независимы от мира, переживаемого посредством  пяти телесных чувственных способностей, а зависят от этих телесных переживаний и обусловлены ими.


[/QUOTE]

До определённого этапа.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А два -- для меня Валпола Рахула -- не авторитет.


Так и Далай Лама для нас также как для вас Валпола Рахула.  :Smilie: 
Вы лучше обратите внимание на то, что там написано, а не кем. Не в авторитетах дело.

----------

Bob (04.09.2012), Топпер- (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А наблюдение всего того, что возникает, как раз нельзя отнести к абсолютной истине: в ней нет двойственности.


что такое двойственность? Это и есть обусловленность. Если это важно, то важно то. 
Восприятие как есть всего возникающего как возникающего, бесстрастно и внимательно и есть абсолютная истина. Ничто не важнее чего-то другого. Никакой относительности. Никакой обусловленности внимания. Никакой двойственности воспринимающего и воспринимаемого.

----------

Богдан Б (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Страдание (дукха) и есть все порывы (санскары).
> Даже в махаянской формулировке печати "загрязненные порывы" есть порывы, омрачающие ум, то есть действующие, активные, а чистые это порывы распознаваемые без возникновения, как объект наблюдения. 
> 
> Поэтому нирвана это прекращение всех порывов в конкретном моменте сознания.


Это тхеравадинская точка зрения. Сознание Будды остаётся непрерывным, изменчивым потоком очищенного, просветлённого осознавания, в котором порыв только один -- помогать ЖС. Я же сказала, что он спонтанен, не обусловлен клешами и омрачениями.

----------


## Нико

> что такое двойственность? Это и есть обусловленность. Если это важно, то важно то. 
> Восприятие как есть всего возникающего как возникающего, бесстрастно и внимательно и есть абсолютная истина. Ничто не важнее чего-то другого. Никакой относительности. Никакой обусловленности внимания. Никакой двойственности воспринимающего и воспринимаемого.


Абсолютная истина по определению не может являться восприятием всего возникающего, даже если бесстрастно и внимательно. Я чего-то тут не получила никаких определений пока что.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сознание Будды остаётся непрерывным, изменчивым потоком очищенного, просветлённого осознавания, в котором порыв только один -- помогать ЖС. Я же сказала, что он спонтанен, не обусловлен клешами и омрачениями.


Вот и получается, что Взаимозависимое возникновение у Вас не абсолютная истина, а некое приложение к вечному сознанию (читай Атману). Сам Будда не учил такому самосущему сознанию:

"Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует".

----------

Bob (04.09.2012), Топпер- (03.09.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

Медитативное равновесие арьи не характеризуется обнаружением каких-либо объектов относительной реальности. Это и есть погружение в шуньяту.

----------


## Нико

> Вот и получается, что Взаимозависимое возникновение у Вас не абсолютная истина, а некое приложение к вечному сознанию (читай Атману). Сам Будда не учил такому самосущему сознанию:
> 
> "Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует".


А кто тут говорил про самосущее сознание Будды? Опять же у Вас диссонанс между двумя истинами получается. Конечно, сознание Будды зависимо от обозначений, хотя в Нингма утверждается, что это не так.

----------


## До

> "Если бы был человек, что сказал бы: "Я покажу приход, уход, возникновение, исчезновение, рост, увеличение или развитие сознания отдельно от вещества, ощущения, восприятия и умственных образований, то он говорил бы о чем-то, что не существует".


Существует то, что в сансаре. Такое сознание, понятно, не "существует" - так как вне сансары. Ну и одно, "если бы был человек", а вот "если Будда", то другое дело.

----------


## Greedy

> Ум - это не дух, противопоставляемый материи.


Я этого не утверждаю.
Мой вопрос по вашему утверждению о реальности дхарм:



> Сам факт того, что возможен контакт органов чувств с их объектами, посредством которого возникает соотвествующий тип сознания (к примеру, зрительное сознание (чаккху-винняна) имеет глаз в качестве своего основания и видимый образ в качестве своего объекта) говорит о реальности дхамм.


следующий:
Можно ли умом проанализировать, что такое органы чувств и их объекты?
В таком анализе органы чувств и их объекты будут истинными органами чувств и их объектами, или в таком анализе роль органов чувств и их объектов будут выполнять объекты умственного сознания?

----------


## До

На мой взгляд более интересен вопрос - зачем Будда (или его буддисты) ввели разделение на 2 истины? Вероятно, кто-то настаивал на лишь одной истине (скажем абхидхарме), а ему возражали, что есть ещё истина (можно медитировать не изучая воззрения).

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это тхеравадинская точка зрения. Сознание Будды остаётся непрерывным, изменчивым потоком очищенного, просветлённого осознавания, в котором порыв только один -- помогать ЖС. Я же сказала, что он спонтанен, не обусловлен клешами и омрачениями.


Так и есть, татхагате доступен любой удел сансары, любой момент сознания. Но татхагата не есть поток сознания. 
Аннутара самьяк самбодхи относится к пяти совокупностям архата или арья бодхисаттвы, но не к татхагате.

Разница между архатом и арья бодхисаттвой в том, что арья бодхисаттва может уже не рождаться, но устанавливает становление и новое рождение. Так же архат, не вступивший в сангху, угасает за один день, не испытывая необходимости поддерживать эти пять совокупностей. Если же архат дал обет Махаяны спасти все чувствующие существа, он может сознательно поддерживать пять совокупностей во все новых и новых рождениях. Это то, чего не делают в тхераваде.

Но это есть лишь уточнение к каноническим разъяснениям, а не какое-то новое учение, отменяющее учение шраваков.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Абсолютная истина по определению не может являться восприятием всего возникающего, даже если бесстрастно и внимательно. Я чего-то тут не получила никаких определений пока что.


По какому определению?

----------


## Нико

> По какому определению?


У меня их есть. Главное, сочтёте ли Вы определения Чандракирти и Цонкапы "кошерными" или же нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Для арьев истина только одна


Арьи останавливаются на 4-х арьясатьях.




> Так вот, вопрос: истин сколько? Одна или две?


Знаете же, что в вашем буддизме окончательная истина невыразима. Посему высказывание "есть N истин" не выражает окончательную истину.

----------


## Won Soeng

> У меня их есть. Главное, сочтёте ли Вы определения Чандракирти и Цонкапы "кошерными" или же нет.


Я доверяю великим учителям.

----------


## Нико

> Я доверяю великим учителям.


Ну вот, в шестой главе "Мадхьямикааватары" Чандра пишет:

"[Будда] сказал, что все вещи имеют две природы:
Обнаруженные воспринимающими реальность и
[Обнаруженные  воспринимающими] ложное (brdzun pa).
Объекты воспринимающих реальность -- это вещи как они есть;
Объекты воспринимающих ложное -- относительные истины.". 

Продолжить?

----------


## Нико

Ещё из Чандракирти:

"Бхагаваны-будды, которые безупречно освоили определяющие характеристики каждой из двух истин,
Указали, что все феномены, внешние и внутренние,
Такие как обусловленные явления типа ростка,
имеют две природы".

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Мой вопрос по вашему утверждению о реальности дхарм следующий:
> Можно ли умом проанализировать, что такое органы чувств и их объекты?
> В таком анализе органы чувств и их объекты будут истинными органами чувств и их объектами, или в таком анализе роль органов чувств и их объектов будут выполнять объекты умственного сознания?


 Объектом ума вляются мысли и представления, возникающие на основе телесных переживаний. Т.е. умом Вы можете проанализировать данные органов чувств, а не сами органы чувств и их объекты. Например Вы можете потрогать язык руками или посмотреть на него в зеркало, и затем уже сделать соответствующие о нём выводы. ) Если бы ум мог заменять органы чувств, т.е. видеть, слышать, ощущать, и т.д., то необходимость в органах чувств отпала бы. А если бы ум мог заменять объекты органов чувств, то это вообще чистый солипсизм. )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот, в шестой главе "Мадхьямикааватары" Чандра пишет:
> 
> "[Будда] сказал, что все вещи имеют две природы:
> Обнаруженные воспринимающими реальность и
> [Обнаруженные  воспринимающими] ложное (brdzun pa).
> Объекты воспринимающих реальность -- это вещи как они есть;
> Объекты воспринимающих ложное -- относительные истины.". 
> 
> Продолжить?


Здесь как раз и идет речь про восприятие. А Вы пишете, что абсолютная истина не может быть восприятием.
Эта цитата подтвержает то, что я Вам написал.

----------


## Greedy

> Объектом ума вляются мысли и представления, возникающие на основе телесных переживаний. Т.е. умом Вы можете проанализировать данные органов чувств, а не сами органы чувств и их объекты.


Раз ум не может проанализировать сами органы чувств и их объекты, то на каком основании делается вывод об их реальности или, наоборот, об их нереальности?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ещё из Чандракирти:
> 
> "Бхагаваны-будды, которые безупречно освоили определяющие характеристики каждой из двух истин,
> Указали, что все феномены, внешние и внутренние,
> Такие как обусловленные явления типа ростка,
> имеют две природы".


О том же написал и я, что сами по себе дхармы не являются только абсолютной или только относительной истиной. Неведение дает относительные истины, бесстрастная внимательность - абсолютную

----------


## Нико

> Арьи останавливаются на 4-х арьясатьях.


Что это за "ваш буддизм" такой? Вы говорите про невыразимость окончательной истины мне, что ли? И лозунг помните: учиться, учиться и учиться?

----------


## Нико

> О том же написал и я, что сами по себе дхармы не являются только абсолютной или только относительной истиной. Неведение дает относительные истины, бесстрастная внимательность - абсолютную


Я вот только про бесстрастную внимательность не уверена. Скорее, это мудрость, познающая шуньяту. Это не одно и то же.

----------


## Нико

> Раз ум не может проанализировать сами органы чувств и их объекты, то на каком основании делается вывод об их реальности или, наоборот, об их нереальности?


Так может же. Это входит в практику випашьяны.

----------


## Топпер

> Это тхеравадинская точка зрения. Сознание Будды остаётся непрерывным, изменчивым потоком очищенного, просветлённого осознавания, в котором порыв только один -- помогать ЖС. Я же сказала, что он спонтанен, не обусловлен клешами и омрачениями.


Это требуется доказать. Без доказательств - это просто голословное утверждение.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что это за "ваш буддизм" такой?


Вот тот, которому Вы следуете.




> Вы говорите про невыразимость окончательной истины мне, что ли?


Ага. Это же логично: чьё сообщение цитируют, тому и "говорят". )




> И лозунг помните: учиться, учиться и учиться?


Нико научилась... раздавать советы? )

----------


## Нико

> Вот тот, которому Вы следуете.
> 
> 
> Ага. Это же логично: чьё сообщение цитируют, тому и "говорят". )
> 
> 
> Нико научилась... раздавать советы? )



Вы знаете, трудно иногда работать без партнёра. Одним пистолетом меньше ))))) Дрон, хоть и задаёт одни и те же вопросы в немеренном количестве, всё-таки как-то помогал... Ну что ж....

а) Я следую буддизму традиции Наланда. Если это не Ваше, то Ваша же и проблема. А может, наоборот, легче свои домыслы высказывать, чтобы ночью спокойнее спалось.

б) Я не говорила тут и нигде ещё про "невыразимость" окончательной истины.

в) Советы давать не люблю. Но мне нравится, когда со мной, одной-единственной женщиной тут, хотя бы один из 15 оппонентов мужского пола более бы компетентно разговаривал.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну вот, в шестой главе "Мадхьямикааватары" Чандра пишет:
> "[Будда] сказал, что все вещи имеют две природы:
> Обнаруженные воспринимающими реальность и
> [Обнаруженные  воспринимающими] ложное (brdzun pa).
> Объекты воспринимающих реальность -- это вещи как они есть;
> Объекты воспринимающих ложное -- относительные истины."


Таки относительные истины--ложны?
И, кстати, Чандра не отличает объект от истины?

----------


## Нико

> Это требуется доказать. Без доказательств - это просто голословное утверждение.


Я согласна.

----------

Топпер- (03.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Таки относительные истины--ложны?
> И, кстати, Чандра не отличает объект от истины?


Ложны для арьев. 

Истина -- это объект познания.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> в) Советы давать не люблю.


Не любя давать советы, Нико через силу советует помнить лозунг "учиться и учиться"? ))




> б) Я не говорила тут и нигде ещё про "невыразимость" окончательной истины.


Ах да. Это же Хос говорил. Итак, по-Вашему, она выразима словами?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Раз ум не может проанализировать сами органы чувств и их объекты, то на каком основании делается вывод об их реальности или, наоборот, об их нереальности?


Ну например физиологи или хирурги могут проанализировать органы чувств, посмотреть, потрогать и понюхать то, из чего они состоят. )) Но мы ведь говорили про реальность дхамм. Например термин "чувственное" (рупа) можно понять  просто как указывающий на никем не оспариваемый факт, что, говоря на обыденном языке, внешний мир воспринимается нашими так называемыми органами чувств, причем вопрос о том, что такое внешний мир или наши органы, по существу, вовсе не ставится. Рупа-дхаммы не отрываются от других категорий дхамм, от сознания, эмоций и т.д., а рождаются и исчезают ежемгновенно, как и они, и входят как самостоятельные корреляты в состав мимолетных комбинаций, из которых слагается поток сознательной жизни.

----------


## Нико

> Не любя давать советы, Нико через силу советует помнить лозунг "учиться и учиться"? ))


У Хоса -- своё, нинмапинское. Есть выразимая и невыразимая абс. истина. Первое означает то, что мы можем сказать о ней в наших обыденных понятиях. До некоторой степени верности. Второе -- это то, что может познать только арья, и затем не сможет адекватно разъяснить свой опыт вербальными средствами. Типа... ну.. мёд.. какой он...? Если не пробовали, не поймёте, какой мёд на вкус.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ложны для арьев.


Так-так-так. Высказывание "есть 2 истины" ложно для арьев?




> Истина -- это объект познания.


Поточнее, пожалуйста. Вы же не хотите сказать, что всякий объект познания (табуретка, скажем) относится к истинам. А сказать, вероятно, хотели, что всякая истина познаваема.
Воротимся к Чандре:
_Объекты воспринимающих реальность -- это вещи как они есть;
Объекты воспринимающих ложное -- относительные истины._
Тут русским по белому сказано, что объекты тех, кто воспринимает ложное (?),--истины. Почему и удивился: о чём это почтенный Чандра?

----------


## Нико

> Так-так-так. Высказывание "есть 2 истины" ложно для арьев?
> 
> 
> Поточнее, пожалуйста. Вы же не хотите сказать, что всякий объект познания (табуретка, скажем) относится к истинам. А сказать, вероятно, хотели, что всякая истина познаваема.
> Воротимся к Чандре:
> _Объекты воспринимающих реальность -- это вещи как они есть;
> Объекты воспринимающих ложное -- относительные истины._
> Тут русским по белому сказано, что объекты тех, кто воспринимает ложное (?),--истины. Почему и удивился: о чём это почтенный Чандра?



Ну-ну. Чтобы Вам на ночь глядя кошмары про почтенного Чандру не приснились, поясняю (не люблю копаться в книгах в поисках цитат):

1) Для арьев высказывание "есть 2 истины" в каком-то смысле ложно. Потому как они в медитативном равновесии видят только абс. истину. Затем, когда они выходят из этой медитации, то видят все объекты окружающего мира, которые кажутся им самосущими вплоть до 8 бхуми. Есть диспут: Если арьи в медитативном равновесии не видят явления, значит, относительной истины нет? Ответ: есть два вида анализа. Арьи, находясь в мед. равновесии, применяют только абсолютный анализ вещей, но не относительный. Относительный же анализ -- это наша бытовая достоверность. Поэтому Чандракирти и сказал: "Мы, мадхьямики, не опровергаем относительную, мирскую достоверность. " 

2) Вывод: относительная истина признаётся как истина для обывателей, но не для арьев. тем не менее, поскольку она есть истина для обывателей, это "истина". Если мы пошлём её к чертям, то нарушим принцип взаимозависимого происхождения вещей, ибо без сансары нет и нирваны.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У Хоса -- своё, нинмапинское.


Вот же ж оно чо!




> Есть выразимая и невыразимая абс. истина. Первое означает то, что мы можем сказать о ней в наших обыденных понятиях. До некоторой степени верности. Второе -- это то, что может познать только арья, и затем не сможет адекватно разъяснить свой опыт вербальными средствами. Типа... ну.. мёд.. какой он...? Если не пробовали, не поймёте, какой мёд на вкус.


Это в миру называют, соответственно, высказыванием и его референтом.
Итак, Будда не смог адекватно разъяснить свой опыт и дал неадекватное учение о 4БИ.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1) Для арьев высказывание "есть 2 истины" в каком-то смысле ложно.


_В каком-то смысле_?? Соберитесь, Нико, мы не джайны. )))




> Поэтому Чандракирти и сказал: "Мы, мадхьямики, не опровергаем относительную, мирскую достоверность."


Раз называют ложной, значит--опровергают. Не всё время, конечно, а когда им удобно.




> 2) Вывод: относительная истина признаётся как истина для обывателей, но не для арьев.


Замечательно. Теперь повторяю вопрос: для арийца высказывание "есть 2 истины"--ложно?

----------


## Нико

> Вот же ж оно чо!
> 
> 
> Это в миру называют, соответственно, высказыванием и его референтом.
> Итак, Будда не смог адекватно разъяснить свой опыт и дал неадекватное учение о 4БИ.


Это Ваше мнение.

----------


## Нико

> _В каком-то смысле_?? Соберитесь, Нико, мы не джайны. )))
> 
> 
> Раз называют ложной, значит--опровергают. Не всё время, конечно, а когда им удобно.
> 
> 
> Замечательно. Теперь повторяю вопрос: для арийца высказывание "есть 2 истины"--ложно?


Для арийца, может, и ложно. Для прасангика -- нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Для арийца, может, и ложно. Для прасангика -- нет.


Для прасангика не ложно, значит, либо
1) прасангики противоречивы;
2) среди прасангиков нет арьев.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это Ваше мнение.


Это вывод, Нико. Логический (или, по меньшей мере, прасангический). Из Ваших слов.

----------


## Нико

> Для прасангика не ложно, значит, либо
> 1) прасангики противоречивы;
> 2) среди прасангиков нет арьев.


Арьи -- это не арийцы. 
И потом, почитайте Три основы пути ламы Цонкапы. Нет под рукой, точнее лень искать, но в сети есть. Там всё сказано. Очень понятно.

----------


## Нико

> Это вывод, Нико. Логический (или, по меньшей мере, прасангический). Из Ваших слов.


У Вас нет под рукой дзенской дубинки, до кучи? А до давно одну женщину столько ммм.... практиков так не насиловало. Я не сказала, что сдаюсь. ))))

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Арьи -- это не арийцы.


 :Smilie: 
Третий раз повторяю вопрос: ложно для арья ли выражение "есть две истины"? Ответы могут быть "да" или "нет".




> И потом, почитайте Три основы пути ламы Цонкапы. Нет под рукой, точнее лень искать, но в сети есть. Там всё сказано. Очень понятно.


Раз Вы читали, то сможете аргументировать, ясно и логично, в соответствии с книгой. А если не сможете, что толку её читать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> У Вас нет под рукой дзенской дубинки, до кучи?


Дубинкой вдалбливают то, что невыразимо словами  :Smilie:  А мы тут, вроде как, взялись обсуждать словесно выразимые материи.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Третий раз повторяю вопрос: ложно для арья ли выражение "есть две истины"? Ответы могут быть "да" или "нет".


У Вас бессонница? Ладно, для особо ленивых, цитата из Pitaputrasamagama Sutra:

...Татхагата понимает как относительное, так и абсолютное, ибо объекты знания входят лишь в относительную и абсолютную истины.Кроме того, Бхагаван безупречно видит, безупречно понимает и полностью осуществляет пустоту. Поэтому его описывают как всеведущего".

А также, там же:

"Знающий Вселенную учил этим двум истинам, не услышав об этом от других. Существует как относительная, так и абсолютная. И третьей истины нет и быть не может".

----------


## Нико

> Раз Вы читали, то сможете аргументировать, ясно и логично, в соответствии с книгой. А если не сможете, что толку её читать.


А, если тётя Сима из Одессы не растолкует, чё толку самому читать и врубаться? нет уж, хватит.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Знающий Вселенную учил этим двум истинам, не услышав об этом от других. Существует как относительная, так и абсолютная. И третьей истины нет и быть не может".


Итак, Безупречный учил _двум истинам_, причём, согласно мнению прасангиков, одна из них была для него ложна. Таким образом, он совершал неблагое деяние речи.

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Третий раз повторяю вопрос: ложно для арья ли выражение "есть две истины"? Ответы могут быть "да" или "нет".


Еще могут быть ответы с точки зрения нечетких множеств: "Пациент (арья) скорее жив, чем мертв", "Пациент скорее мертв, чем жив", "Если пациент жив, то он может либо остаться живым, либо умереть", ну и т. д.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Еще могут быть ответы с точки зрения нечетких множеств: "Пациент (арья) скорее жив, чем мертв", "Пациент скорее мертв, чем жив", "Если пациент жив, то он может либо остаться живым, либо умереть", ну и т. д.


Ой, Вы мне подали идею. Как некоторые тут любят повторять: "Оно не ложно, но и не не ложно. И также не не не ложно и не не не не ложно одновременно". Идёт?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Еще могут быть ответы с точки зрения нечетких множеств: "Пациент (арья) скорее жив, чем мертв", "Пациент скорее мертв, чем жив", "Если пациент жив, то он может либо остаться живым, либо умереть", ну и т. д.


Тогда на топикстартовый вопрос можно давать нечеткий ответ, вроде "одна-две истины есть, но точно не более десяти".

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Итак, Безупречный учил _двум истинам_, причём, согласно мнению прасангиков, одна из них была для него ложна. Таким образом, он совершал неблагое деяние речи.


Это вы так придумали, а не Безупречный и не прасангики.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Тогда на топикстартовый вопрос можно давать нечеткий ответ, вроде "одна-две истины есть, но точно не более десяти".


Точно! Даже, может, боюсь даже сказать, полторы...  :Frown: . Ну, это с точки зрения нечеткой логики  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Тогда на топикстартовый вопрос можно давать нечеткий ответ, вроде "одна-две истины есть, но точно не более десяти".


Выпейте крепкого чаю с сахаром. Вам данная тема пока что.... не по зубам.

----------


## Won Soeng

Относительные истины воспринимаемы, но совершенно необязательно при этом выразимы. Поэтому может быть и непонимание. "Трава зеленая" - это относительная истина или абсолютная истина? Может быть и тем, и другим, а может быть и ошибкой (к примеру трава желтая), и иллюзией (нет травы для актуального восприятия). 

Даже когда что-то объясняется очень просто, восприниматься это может очень сложным. Например, потому, что сложились сложные идеи. И объясненное одним существам может запутать другие существа. Поэтому так много способов объяснения. Упая это не обман. Упая - это опора на правильное в потоке ума слушающего.

----------

Chong_Kwan (04.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ой, Вы мне подали идею. Как некоторые тут любят повторять: "Оно не ложно, но и не не ложно. И также не не не ложно и не не не не ложно одновременно". Идёт?


Канэчно! Я ж об этом и говорил!

А с точки зрения марксизма-ленинизма, истина относительна, но содержит-таки крупицы абсолютной. Хотя где эти крупицы, философы не успели найти ввиду распада Союза  :Frown: .

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 1) Для арьев высказывание "есть 2 истины" в каком-то смысле ложно.





> 2) Вывод: относительная истина признаётся как истина для обывателей, но не для арьев.





> Итак, Безупречный учил _двум истинам_, причём, согласно мнению прасангиков, одна из них была для него ложна. Таким образом, он совершал неблагое деяние речи.





> Это вы так придумали, а не Безупречный и не прасангики.


Нико путает себя с не-собой?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Относительные истины воспринимаемы, но совершенно необязательно при этом выразимы. Поэтому может быть и непонимание. "Трава зеленая" - это относительная истина или абсолютная истина? Может быть и тем, и другим, а может быть и ошибкой (к примеру трава желтая), и иллюзией (нет травы для актуального восприятия). 
> 
> Даже когда что-то объясняется очень просто, восприниматься это может очень сложным. Например, потому, что сложились сложные идеи. И объясненное одним существам может запутать другие существа. Поэтому так много способов объяснения. Упая это не обман. Упая - это опора на правильное в потоке ума слушающего.


Совершенно верно. Все сказанное бывает сказано не вообще, а в каком-то контексте. И далее все зависит, что с этим контекстом делать. Расширять, сужать, смещать и т. д.

----------


## Нико

> Относительные истины воспринимаемы, но совершенно необязательно при этом выразимы. Поэтому может быть и непонимание. "Трава зеленая" - это относительная истина или абсолютная истина? Может быть и тем, и другим, а может быть и ошибкой (к примеру трава желтая), и иллюзией (нет травы для актуального восприятия). 
> 
> Даже когда что-то объясняется очень просто, восприниматься это может очень сложным. Например, потому, что сложились сложные идеи. И объясненное одним существам может запутать другие существа. Поэтому так много способов объяснения. Упая это не обман. Упая - это опора на правильное в потоке ума слушающего.


Да уж, сложных идей нам не занимать. Например, с точки зрения прасангики даже достоверное познание (не арьи) является одновременно ошибочным и достоверным. Достоверно оно в том, что познаёт объект в общем правильно, как соответствующий мирским концепциям или условностям. Но ошибочно в том, что ему при этом восприятии видится самобытие данного объекта. Это же касается понятий о Будде и т.д. А уж прямое знание... Говорится, что только Будда может верно познать Будду.

----------


## Нико

> Совершенно верно. Все сказанное бывает сказано не вообще, а в каком-то контексте. И далее все зависит, что с этим контекстом делать. Расширять, сужать, смещать и т. д.


Главное, меня не расширять и не сужать. И дубинками не бить. Я у вас тут одна такая.

----------


## Нико

> Нико путает себя с не-собой?


А вы себя ни с кем не спутали????

----------


## Дмитрий С

У меня в этой связи вопрос, коллеги. Давно хотел прояснить. С точки зрения анатты "я" не существует. А вот "не-я" (или не-Нико) существует?? Совсем запутался я с этим  :Frown: .

----------


## Нико

> У меня в этой связи вопрос, коллеги. Давно хотел прояснить. С точки зрения анатты "я" не существует. А вот "не-я" (или не-Нико) существует?? Совсем запутался я с этим .


Да уж, Вы конкретно запутались. Расскажу одну историю. Когда известный учитель геше Лобсанг Гьяцо (ранее придерживался воззрения читтаматры, но со временем, уже в изгнании в Индии, перешёл ко взглядам прасангики мадхьямики), ушёл в ретрит медитировать на пустоту, то, после некоего периода созерцания у него родилось "прозрение": "Я" одновременно существую и не существую!" С этим озарением он пошёл на аудиенцию к младшему наставнику Е.С. Далай-ламы Кьябдже Триджангу Ринпоче. Когда он рассказал ему о своём прозрении, Ринпоче сурово взглянул и сказал: "Никогда больше так не думай". "С тех пор, -- пишет Геше-ла в своей автобиографии, -- я отбросил эту идею".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да уж, Вы конкретно запутались. Расскажу одну историю. Когда известный учитель геше Лобсанг Гьяцо (ранее придерживался воззрения читтаматры, но со временем, уже в изгнании в Индии, перешёл ко взглядам прасангики мадхьямики), ушёл в ретрит медитировать на пустоту, то, после некоего периода созерцания у него родилось "прозрение": "Я" одновременно существую и не существую!" С этим озарением он пошёл на аудиенцию к младшему наставнику Е.С. Далай-ламы Кьябдже Триджангу Ринпоче. Когда он рассказал ему о своём прозрении, Ринпоче сурово взглянул и сказал: "Никогда больше так не думай". "С тех пор, -- пишет Геше-ла в своей автобиографии, -- я отбросил эту идею".


А разве "я не существую" и "не-я существует" - это одно и то же?  :Wink: 

Станислав Лем покойный как-то придумал такое философское направление - антисолипсизм. "Существует все, кроме меня"  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> А разве "я не существую" и "не-я существует" - это одно и то же?


Как Вам сказать... И то, и другое -- маразм. Если существует какой-то "не-Вы", это что, параллельный мир?

----------


## Won Soeng

"я" - прекрасный пример относительной истины. С прекращением цепляния становится одновременно всем и ничем. Однако "я" как абсолютная истина - самый действенный коан.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Станислав Лем покойный как-то придумал такое философское направление - антисолипсизм. "Существует все, кроме меня" .


[/QUOTE]

В будд. философии всё наоборот, да и то в читтаматре только.

----------


## Сергей Ч

На самом деле не может быть двух истин. )) Просто есть уровень условной "истины" (саммути-сачча) и собственно истина (параматтха-сачча). Первый уровень познания — уровень эмпирической реальности, соответствующий повседневной практике. Этот уровень отличается от чистой иллюзии — снов, галлюцинаций, миражей и прочих видимостей, подобных «рогам у зайца», «шерсти у черепахи» или «смерти сына бесплодной женщины. Но он столь же иллюзорен относительно уровня абсолютной, или высшей, истины (параматтха-сачча). 
Например когда в нашей повседневной жизни мы используем такие выражения, как "я", "ты", "существо", "личность", "Нико" ) и т.д., мы не лжем, но говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям. Но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа", есть лишь Взаимозависимый процесс становления пяти кхандх.

----------

Богдан Б (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> На самом деле не может быть двух истин. )) Просто есть уровень условной "истины" (саммути-сачча) и собственно истина (параматтха-сачча). Первый уровень познания — уровень эмпирической реальности, соответствующий повседневной практике. Этот уровень отличается от чистой иллюзии — снов, галлюцинаций, миражей и прочих видимостей, подобных «рогам у зайца», «шерсти у черепахи» или «смерти сына бесплодной женщины. Но он столь же иллюзорен относительно уровня абсолютной, или высшей, истины (параматтха-сачча). 
> Например когда в нашей повседневной жизни мы используем такие выражения, как "я", "ты", "существо", "личность", "Нико" ) и т.д., мы не лжем, но говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям. Но конечная истина в том, что в действительности нет никакого "я" или "существа", есть лишь Взаимозависимый процесс становления пяти кхандх.


Так, стоп, а почему Чандракирти сказал: "Мы, прасангики, не опровергаем истину на её бытовом, обывательском уровне?" Если хотите, завтра цитат больше приведу. 
"Мы говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям". Это ли не истина для мира? Но конечная истина... Она заключается даже не во взаимозависимом процессе становления пяти скандх, а в отрицании их самобытия. Взаимозависимость -- как раз и составляет суть отн. истины.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

http://www.skb.or.kr/down/papers/094.pdf
Вот кстати, про "две истины" у тхеров, хотя там ещё есть инфа о раннем буддизме и различиях между школами.

----------


## Won Soeng

Сергей, "я", как абсолютная истина в каждый конкретный момент что-то конкретное. Что-то конкретное распознается как часть "я". Просто относительная истина "я" это уже возникшее распознавание дхармы самджня-скандхи "я", а абсолютная истина это та составная часть, дхарма самскара-скандхи, которая возникла в этом моменте. Это как видеть на картинке схему, вот эта дхарма совокупности самскара, когда возникает порождает дхарму "я" совокупности самджня. 

Поэтому говорить, что абсолютной истины (дхармы) "я" нет - ошибка. Распознается ее возникновение и прекращение, распознается ее обусловленность и непостоянство.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так, стоп, а почему Чандракирти сказал: "Мы, прасангики, не опровергаем истину на её бытовом, обывательском уровне?" Если хотите, завтра цитат больше приведу. 
> "Мы говорим правду сообразно принятым в мире соглашениям". Это ли не истина для мира? Но конечная истина... Она заключается даже не во взаимозависимом процессе становления пяти скандх, а в отрицании их самобытия. Взаимозависимость -- как раз и составляет суть отн. истины.


Взаимозависимось возникновения всех феноменов и есть отрицание их самобытия  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Ч (04.09.2012), Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Так, стоп, а почему Чандракирти сказал: "Мы, прасангики, не опровергаем истину на её бытовом, обывательском уровне?" Если хотите, завтра цитат больше приведу.


С прасангиками я плохо знаком, но думаю, что речь здесь о том, что полностью отрицать условную истину нельзя по той причине, что это будет выглядеть как нигилизм (уччхедавада), который часто приписывают буддистам невежественные люди.




> Но конечная истина... Она заключается даже не во взаимозависимом процессе становления пяти скандх, а в отрицании их самобытия. Взаимозависимость -- как раз и составляет суть отн. истины.


Поймите, что взаимозависимость дхамм как раз таки и означает отстутствие их самобытия. )) Нагарджуна об этом же говорит.

----------


## Нико

> С прасангиками я плохо знаком, но думаю, что речь здесь о том, что полностью отрицать условную истину нельзя по той причине, что это будет выглядеть как нигилизм (уччхедавада), который часто приписывают буддистам невежественные люди.


Уже поняла... Когда один раз ела мороженое. ))))

----------


## Нико

А с прасангиками получше бы Вам познакомиться. Они не кусаются. Больше.... Только я тут иногда, да и то с любовью.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> С прасангиками я плохо знаком, но думаю, что речь здесь о том, что полностью отрицать условную истину нельзя по той причине, что это будет выглядеть как нигилизм (уччхедавада), который часто приписывают буддистам невежественные люди.
> 
> Поймите, что взаимозависимость дхамм как раз таки и означает отстутствие их самобытия. )) Нагарджуна об этом же говорит.


А можно ли рассматривать наличие или отсутствие самобытия не только по отношению к объектам, но и к процессам?

И если можно, то обладает ли процесс взаимозависимого возникновения самобытием? Ведь это, в каком-то смысле - абсолютная истина с точки зрения буддизма.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Поэтому говорить, что абсолютной истины (дхармы) "я" нет - ошибка. Распознается ее возникновение и прекращение, распознается ее обусловленность и непостоянство.


Представление о самости или идея своего "я" (саккая-диттхи) входит в "совокупность умственных образований" (самкхара-кхандха). Благодаря созерцанию Кхандх (Форма не есть "Я"; Ощущения не есть "Я"; Восприятие не есть "Я"; Умственные образования не есть "Я"; Сознание не есть "Я") устраняется представление о самости, идея своего "я".  Т.е. распознаётся возникновение и прекращение Кхандх, на базе которых и возникало представление о "я". Но самого "я" именно как дхаммы не было изначально.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А можно ли рассматривать наличие или отсутствие самобытия не только по отношению к объектам, но и к процессам?


Процессы входят в категорию объектов (не-субъектов).

----------


## Сергей Ч

> А можно ли рассматривать наличие или отсутствие самобытия не только по отношению к объектам, но и к процессам?
> 
> И если можно, то обладает ли процесс взаимозависимого возникновения самобытием? Ведь это, в каком-то смысле - абсолютная истина с точки зрения буддизма.


Взаимозависимое возникновение - это закон, то, каким образом существуют все вещи и явления, таковость. Поэтому рассматривать его на отсутствие самобытия будет некорректным. имхо

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Процессы входят в категорию объектов (не-субъектов).


Конечно. Я лишь хотел подчеркнуть, что можно рассмотреть объект _другого_ порядка, чем, скажем, отдельные перевоплощающиеся личности. И даже рассмотреть объект, обобщающий все возможные такие процессы... Это как в исчислении предикатов более высоких порядков.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Взаимозависимое возникновение - это закон, то, каким образом существуют все вещи и явления, таковость. Поэтому рассматривать его на отсутствие самобытия будет некорректным. имхо


Я вот о чем хочу сказать. То, что изменчиво на одном уровне, может быть постоянным на другом. Скажем, поезд движется из пункта А в пункт Б. Положение поезда все время меняется. Но если описать это все одной функцией, зависящей от времени, то получим-таки очень даже постоянную и неизменную функцию. Что нам мешает, скажем, таким же образом рассмотреть перевоплощающуюся личность? Или вообще, "функцию", объединяющую все процессы перевоплощений...

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Конечно. Я лишь хотел подчеркнуть, что можно рассмотреть объект _другого_ порядка, чем, скажем, отдельные перевоплощающиеся личности. И даже рассмотреть объект, обобщающий все возможные такие процессы... Это как в исчислении предикатов более высоких порядков.


Вот Будда как раз таки и рассмотрел Дхамму (Взаимозависимое возникновение) как объект другого порядка, чем просто отдельные перевоплощающиеся личности. 




> Я вот о чем хочу сказать. То, что изменчиво на одном уровне, может быть постоянным на другом. Скажем, поезд движется из пункта А в пункт Б. Положение поезда все время меняется. Но если описать это все одной функцией, зависящей от времени, то получим-таки очень даже постоянную и неизменную функцию. Что нам мешает, скажем, таким же образом рассмотреть перевоплощающуюся личность? Или вообще, "функцию", объединяющую все процессы перевоплощений...


В буддизме нет учения о перевоплощении личности. ) "Перерождение" у нас понимается несколько иначе нежели переход некой "личности", "души" или "сознания" из тела в тело.

----------

Федор Ф (04.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Конечно. Я лишь хотел подчеркнуть, что можно рассмотреть объект _другого_ порядка, чем, скажем, отдельные перевоплощающиеся личности. И даже рассмотреть объект, обобщающий все возможные такие процессы... Это как в исчислении предикатов более высоких порядков.


Это будет _абстракция_. Она тоже объект--ведь кто-то (субъект) смотрел вокруг, думал и наконец наабстрагировал себе "объект другого порядка".

----------


## Дмитрий С

Когда мы говорим, что ничего не обладает самобытием, хотелось бы уточнить, до какого уровня абстракции мы можем дойти в определении этого "ничего"?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот Будда как раз таки и рассмотрел Дхамму (Взаимозависимое возникновение) как объект другого порядка, чем просто отдельные перевоплощающиеся личности. 
> 
> В буддизме нет учения о перевоплощении личности. ) "Перерождение" у нас понимается несколько иначе нежели переход некой "личности", "души" или "сознания" из тела в тело.


Не спорю. Назовем это "перерождением", где ничего конкретно не перерождается. Все же это - процесс. Обладает ли он самобытием как объект _другого_ порядка?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Когда мы говорим, что ничего не обладает самобытием, хотелось бы уточнить, до какого уровня абстракции мы можем дойти в определении этого "ничего"?


Самобытие (в смысле реального существования) отрицают у объектов, которым оно приписывается.
Если кому-то угодно приписывать реальное существование процессам, материальным объектам, математическим и т.п., тогда и можно отрицать.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Самобытие (в смысле реального существования) отрицают у объектов, которым оно приписывается.
> Если кому-то угодно приписывать реальное существование процессам, материальным объектам, математическим и т.п., тогда и можно отрицать.


Ну вот, скажем, мы рассмотрели все возможные процессы взаимозависимого возникновения. Обозначили это неким предикатом высокого порядка, или вообще как Нечто, чтобы уйти от профессиональной логической терминологии. Вот это самое абстрактно-конкретное Нечто будет ли обладать самобытием?

На самом деле, вопрос фундаментальный. Если, скажем, ответ на него "Да", то буддизм и адвайта - практически одно и то же. Я читал некоторые статьи, где это "Да" яростно опровергается. Аргументация этих статей меня не убедила...

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, года три меня мучил этот вопрос: почему же феномены возникают обусловленно именно так, а не иначе? За этим что-то должно стоять...
И каждый раз себе напоминал: за этим законом не может стоять ничего кроме самого этого закона! Как? Не знаю, но это единственный способ.

Дело в том, что 12 звеньев это обобщенные названия конкретных наблюдаемых феноменов. То есть, мы просто так их называем. Неведение это обобщенное название признаков, бесконечного их числа, деленного на три категории, по отношению к ним. Привлекающие признаки, отталкивающие признаки и безразличные признаки. Что такое эти признаки? Да ничего. Пустые обозначения ничего. Шкала делений на несуществующей линейке. Вот это объяснить труднее всего. Тут включаются разные материалистические идеи о том, что что-то должно быть. Можно объявлять это этернализмом и ударяться в крайность нигилизма... Потом ловить себя на крайности нигилизма и ударяться в очередную крайность этернализма. Моделируя ИИ я все же оперирую хоть и информационными сущностями, но все же их исполнением будет заниматься машина. Поэтому тут нужно воздержаться пока от какой либо оценки этих делений на несуществующей линейке. Важно лишь то, что каждое такое деление либо привлекательно, либо отталкивающе, либо безразлично. И сами по себе такие состояния есть деления на той же шкале, относящиеся к еще одному делению, называемому неведением.
От каждого такого деления, в зависимости от категории неведения ведут переходы к другим делениям этой шкалы. Эти переходы тоже деления на шкале и каждое из них есть стремление, что так же является делением на шкале. В то же время каждое стремление есть сознание, что так же является делением на шкале и будучи сознанием является различением, связыванием нескольких переходов между делениями в другое деление, которое узнается тем уверенне, чем больше делений для него возникло. Дальше довольно просто: все такое различение есть восприятие (узнавание), и такое обощение деление есть деление самджня. 

То есть, каждое звено взаимозависимого возникновения это тоже дхармы-деления на этой несуществующей шкале. И обнаружение такого взаимозависимого воникновения, с такими обозначениями это та же самая работа ума, что и описываемая этим взаимообусловленным возникновением. То есть взимообусловленное возникновение такое только для ума порожденного таким взаимообусловленным возникновением. Взаимобусловленное возникновение есть способ обозначения дхарм, способ их различения и классификации. Все возникает таким способом, в том числе и сам способ. 

Практически это значит, что способ мог быть любым. У него нет своей природы, он так сложился и так действует. Разделение на 12 звеньев - условность, при другом способе классификации их могло бы быть другое число. 

Здесь крайне сложно не свалиться в соллипсизм, мистику или бесконечную самовложенность. Но нет нипервого, ни второго, ни третьего. Материализм сразу дает проблему бесконечного самоподобия, поэтому он и отметается. Исполнительный механизм должен включать сам себя. Такое включение во взаимозависимом воникновении есть: намарупа. Намарупа охватывает 12 звеньев и является четвертым звеном. 

Здесь уже совсем легко ввести в заблужденние, и благоразумнее промолчать. Я и сейчас не знаю, как это, не могу проследить начала этого процесса. Причинная следственность имеет форму кольца, но как такое кольцо могло воникнуть из такого анализа не выводится. 

Будда не объяснял этого, поскольку освобождение от страданий происходит при различении неведения, независимо от причин. В самой сансаре нет ответа об ее происхождении. Существа всей сансары, каких бы взглядов они не придерживались, не имеют ответа. Ни одно существо не выходило за пределы сансары иначе чем различив неведение, прекратив цепляние и успокоив порывы. 

Поэтому мы говорим, что учение Будды высшее, а притязания философов на постижение внешнего по отношеню к сансаре мира не более чем их иллюзия и самообман. 

Я всего лишь моделирую 12 звеньев, обнаруживая новые и новые неточности в понимании, тем самым практикую теоретический дзен. Пытаюсь анализировать звено за звеном, иногда обнаруживая в уме то, что очень подходит и нахожу некоторые связи между звеньями. Но все еще полно сомнений и усложнений. 

У меня все-таки две цели. Первая и более сильная: создать искусственный интеллект. У этой цели есть мотивация, проходящая через всю эту жизнь, с раннего детства: страсть понять "как это устроено". 
Вторая цель: освободиться от сансары, прекратить привязанность к чувственным наслаждениям и цепляние к телу, чувствам, привычкам и ценностям. Первая цель мешает второй. Поэтому регулярно я воздерживаюсь от следования ей и часто замечаю, что это только помогает в продвижении к ней. Наилучшие идеи приходили в голову тогда, когда я разочаровывался в идее "найти начало" и сосредотачивался на возникающих побуждениях. И тогда первая цель снова всплывает и жжет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Спасибо большое, уважаемый BTR, за подробное изложение Ваших интересов и сомнений, которые мне лично очень близки. Меня тоже много лет занимали и занимают эти вопросы. И я, кстати, тоже занимался и занимаюсь искусственным интеллектом, но только некоторыми конкретными математическими логическими аспектами Data Mining and Knowledge Discovery. А буддизм, и дзен в частности, начали меня интересовать еще раньше, чем я этим занялся. И именно этот самый двенадцатиступенчатый механизм взаимозависимого возникновения меня интересовал больше всего. Наверно в силу склонностей к логике и математике. И я тоже думаю, что можно и по-другому классифицировать этапы, ведующие к рождению и смерти. У Будды просто подробная и точная классификация. Хотя у меня сложилось впечатление, что не все в ней ясно даже продвинутым буддистам. 

Когда-то я тоже, занимаясь логическим анализом всех этих идей, понял, что теоретически ни к чему не прийти. А практически действительно не хватает бдительности "ухватить" эти первые этапы. Как работают санскары? Как наш "видимый мир" во мгновение ока из них вырастает? К чему я пока пришел, так это к тому, что "мир" возникает и разрушается каждое мгновение, вместе с этим нашим маленьким непостоянным "я". Мне кажется, об этом хорошо сказал кто-то из мастеров: "Течение жизни и смерти". То есть жизнь и смерть текут вместе, _одновременно_, в буквальном смысле этого слова. Думаю, поймать суть потому трудно, что ум недостаточно гибок, все время западает на ту или иную ноту. И как только он "запал", сразу же возникают все эти упомянутые Вами "линейки". Поэтому я люблю коаны и некоторые практические методы гештальт-психологии (по сути, близкой к дзен), - быстрое изменение позиций _наблюдателя_, а не объекта наблюдения. Практические методы того, как "избегать пристанища в себе". В такие моменты бывают слабые проблески понимания. Я понимаю сейчас, после многих лет экспериментов, что ум пока все равно слишком слаб для этого "ухватывания" перехода небытия в становление... Иногда, действительно, охватывает уныние  :Frown: .

Когда-то я потратил довольно много времени на практику, рекомендованную известным индийским учителем 20-го века Шри Рамана Махарши. Он рекомендовал исследовать, "Кто я?" При ответе изнутри надо было найти, кто отвечает, и т .д. При этом мысли успокаиваются, как бы сжигаются этим вопросом. Странно, что этот уважаемый учитель утверждал (на своем собственном примере), что, докопавшись до самого конца (до затухания всех мыслей), остается только Самость (именно не маленькое "я", а "Большое Я", которое можно назвать Богом, или Вселенским Я, или еще как-то). Я подумал: "С точки зрения буддизма, это - ересь." Не может быть никакого такого "я", маленького или большого.  

Потом я наткнулся на дзенский коан "Кто произносит имя Будды?" и не обнаружил _никакой_ разницы между подходом Рамана Махарши и этим дзенским подходом. До сих пор не могу понять, как Рамана Махарши путем решения этого коана пришел к большому "Я", которое охватывает все, а дзенские мастера приходят к Пустоте. Ни в честности Рамана Махарши, ни в честности мастеров я не могу сомневаться. Поэтому вопрос "самобытия" в глобальном смысле - довольно серьезный. То, что нет маленького неизменного конкретного "я", возможно, не говорит о том, что нет "Я" большого, единого для всех...

Когда наблюдатель и наблюдаемое - суть одно, не можем ли мы утверждать с одинаковой точностью, что наблюдатель - это и все, и ничего? Тогда получается, что бытие и небытие абсолютно равноправны, и ниббана - это так же не бытие, как и не небытие (без всякого предпочтения)? В общем, получается такая вот ересь  :Smilie: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Относительных истины бывает несколько: реальная относительная истина и нереальная относительная истина. Первое -- это стул, *второе -- рога зайца или падающие волоски при катаракте*.


"Падающие волоски" - это как раз "реальная относительная истина":

когда обладающий дефектом зрения объясняет свое состояние [тому, кто] не имеет дефекта зрения: «Вижу волоски», – тогда, хотя тот, желая устранить [то, что он считает] плодом воображения того [другого], и говорит, повернувшись к объекту видения [человека,] имеющего дефект зрения, слова отрицания: «Здесь нет волосков», но у этого говорящего [фактически] нет [возможности] опровергнуть того.
Истинная сущность волосков является тем, что видит не имеющий дефекта зрения, а не [тем, что видит] другой. *Соответственно, та собственная сущность скандх, дхату, аятан[185], которую воспринимают не видящие истинной сущности из-за препятствования [со стороны] дефекта зрения – неведения, [является] их относительной сущностью.* То бытие, которое [при восприятии] тех же самых скандх видят лишенные привычки неведения Будды Бхагавана, [воспринимающие сущее] подобно тому, как не имеющие дефекта зрения видят волоски, является их абсолютной истиной.
Чандракирти. _Мадхьямакааватара_.

А нереальной относительной истины в гелуг, кажется, вообще нету. Они ведь трисвабхаву-то не признают ))))
И "рога зайца" - это не "нереальная относительная истина", а просто фантазия, ложь.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну вот, скажем, мы рассмотрели все возможные процессы взаимозависимого возникновения. Обозначили это неким предикатом высокого порядка, или вообще как Нечто, чтобы уйти от профессиональной логической терминологии. Вот это самое абстрактно-конкретное Нечто будет ли обладать самобытием?


Это какой-то запредельный вопрос, непонятно даже, о чём спрашиваете. Что для Вас значит "Х обладает самобытием"?




> На самом деле, вопрос фундаментальный.


Поскольку от ответа ничего не зависит, то не фундаментальный.




> Если, скажем, ответ на него "Да", то буддизм и адвайта - практически одно и то же.


Если некоторые последователи двух систем могут фантазировать одинаково, то это не значит, что сами системы--_практически одно и то же_.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, мастер дзен делает правильной адвайту, используя правильное в ней и отметая ошибки. Поэтому так важны в дзен передача дхармы и тройное подтверждение. Просто медитируя дхьяны и прозрение легко обмануться в выводах и идеях. Нужен остроглазый мастер, который увидит даже тень ошибки и укажет на нее. 

Я много раз слышал от дзен мастера: нет, еще нужно работать, это будет твое домашнее задание. Наконец я спросил: "что такое домашнее задание? Что значит еще нужно работать?"
 Мастер Дэ Джин ответил мне: " Я посадил в твой ум семечко. Будет ошибкой каждый раз его раскапывать, чтобы посмотреть, насколько оно выросло, так оно погибнет. Чтобы семечко росло, надо его поливать, понимаешь как?" Я сказал: "смотреть в ум", он ответил: "окей". Осталось выяснить, что значит "смотреть в ум", чтобы не выкапывать семечко и не проверять его рост.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это какой-то запредельный вопрос, непонятно даже, о чём спрашиваете. Что для Вас значит "Х обладает самобытием"?
> 
> Поскольку от ответа ничего не зависит, то не фундаментальный.
> 
> Если некоторые последователи двух систем могут фантазировать одинаково, то это не значит, что сами системы--_практически одно и то же_.


Я и не говорю, что это - обычный вопрос. А что Вы вкладываете в понятие самобытие?

Я не утверждаю, что эти системы - практически одно и то же. Так как мы все время абстрагируем, что бы мы ни говорили (вот, например, когда говорим о взаимозависимом возникновении, - это тоже рассуждение, наполненное абстракциями), меня и интересует, до какой степени мы можем абстрагировать это "ничего", которое не обладает самобытием. Вот стол не обладает самобытием. Это - истина. Но "стол" - это абстракция. Если мы с легкостью говорим о несамобытии понятий такого уровня абстракции, до какой степени абстракции мы можем (имеем право) дойти в таких рассуждениях? Этим и обусловлена "запредельность" вопроса.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дмитрий, мастер дзен делает правильной адвайту, используя правильное в ней и отметая ошибки. Поэтому так важны в дзен передача дхармы и тройное подтверждение. Просто медитируя дхьяны и прозрение легко обмануться в выводах и идеях. Нужен остроглазый мастер, который увидит даже тень ошибки и укажет на нее. 
> 
> Я много раз слышал от дзен мастера: нет, еще нужно работать, это будет твое домашнее задание. Наконец я спросил: "что такое домашнее задание? Что значит еще нужно работать?"
>  Мастер Дэ Джин ответил мне: " Я посадил в твой ум семечко. Будет ошибкой каждый раз его раскапывать, чтобы посмотреть, насколько оно выросло, так оно погибнет. Чтобы семечко росло, надо его поливать, понимаешь как?" Я сказал: "смотреть в ум", он ответил: "окей". Осталось выяснить, что значит "смотреть в ум", чтобы не выкапывать семечко и не проверять его рост.


Да, нужен кто-то, кто обладает правильным видением, чтобы поправить, если ты ошибаешься. Но все равно последнее слово за практикующим. Никакой внешний мастер не может заменить собственного живота, в котором варится коан.

По поводу семечка, я это понимаю так, что не надо тормозить целостную работу сознания и бессознательного, пытаясь слишком часто вмешиваться сознанием в бессознательные процессы. Но это, так сказать, мое ограниченное понимание с точки зрения современной психологии.

Сейчас много говорят об "осознанности". Но огромное число процессов в организме протекает (и должно протекать) неосознанно. Мне кажется, научиться доверять своему бессознательному - важный навык. Научиться доверять почве и семечку... Я бы сказал, что "поливать, не выкапывая" - это и есть учиться доверять потенциалу почвы и семечка  :Smilie: .

----------


## Greedy

Человек, истинно увлечённый адвайтой, ищет прообраз некоего создателя вселенной. Когда он не находит своего маленького "я", он обнаруживает, что весь мир создан таким же образом, каким создаются его поступки. Это и есть то большое "Я", которое охватывает и создаёт из себя весь мир.

Буддист же не ищет прообраз создателя вселенной. Он ищет подтверждение того, что всё, что есть, не нуждается в создателе. И когда он не обнаруживает своего маленького "я", создающего его поступки, он видит, что весь мир построен по такому же принципу - отсутствие создателя.

В самсарой и неведением ситуация такая же.
Постижение неведения не приводит к пониманию того, из чего возникает неведение, не приводит к постижению "первого дня самсары". Просто неведение - вот такое; это - его причины; это - его следствия. Нет некой "первосубстанции", в которой бы возникало (или когда-то возникло) неведение.
Точно так же как и за всем остальным, что есть, нет никакой "первосубстанции", где бы это всё возникало и исчезало. Просто это явление - вот такое; это - его причины; это - его следствия. И ничего более: ни создания, ни разрушения.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.09.2012)

----------


## Pyro

> Этим и обусловлена "запредельность" вопроса.


мне вот такие определения нравятся отсюда:



> "Анатта" - практика разотождествления с составлящими опыта, а именно с пятью кхандхами.





> "Анатта" - не некая умная теория, а отсутствие иллюзий относительно безусловной принадлежности того или иного явления той или иной личности.

----------

Vladiimir (04.09.2012), Дмитрий С (04.09.2012), Сергей Ч (04.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Человек, истинно увлечённый адвайтой, ищет прообраз некоего создателя вселенной. Когда он не находит своего маленького "я", он обнаруживает, что весь мир создан таким же образом, каким создаются его поступки. Это и есть то большое "Я", которое охватывает и создаёт из себя весь мир.
> 
> Буддист же не ищет прообраз создателя вселенной. Он ищет подтверждение того, что всё, что есть, не нуждается в создателе. И когда он не обнаруживает своего маленького "я", создающего его поступки, он видит, что весь мир построен по такому же принципу - отсутствие создателя.
> 
> В самсарой и неведением ситуация такая же.
> Постижение неведения не приводит к пониманию того, из чего возникает неведение, не приводит к постижению "первого дня самсары". Просто неведение - вот такое; это - его причины; это - его следствия. Нет некой "первосубстанции", в которой бы возникало (или когда-то возникло) неведение.
> Точно так же как и за всем остальным, что есть, нет никакой "первосубстанции", где бы это всё возникало и исчезало. Просто это явление - вот такое; это - его причины; это - его следствия. И ничего более: ни создания, ни разрушения.


Вы правы. А если ничем не увлекаться заранее? Ни идеей создателя в любом виде, ни идеей Пустоты? А просто исследовать вещи как они есть. Тот индийский учитель Рамана Махарши любил повторять, что он счастлив, что никогда не занимался философией, иначе бы ничего не достиг. С буддизмом абсолютно не спорил. Подчеркивал важность того, что Будда - практик, а не теоретик.

По поводу "ни создания, ни разрушения", я бы здесь не согласился. Мы именно все время и видим вокруг себя создание и разрушение. Другое дело, что нет никакого "дядьки", который бы все это создавал и разрушал. В каком-то смысле мы _сами_ все это создаем и разрушаем! "Движется не ветер, движется наш ум"  :Smilie: .

----------


## Greedy

> Вы правы. А если ничем не увлекаться заранее?


Это не отменяет предрасположенность. Она может быть неявной, но какая-то доминанта в каждый момент всё равно есть.
Если у Вас всё равностно, то Вы уже будда.




> По поводу "ни создания, ни разрушения", я бы здесь не согласился. Мы именно все время и видим вокруг себя создание и разрушение. Другое дело, что нет никакого "дядьки", который бы все это создавал и разрушал.


Вместо дядьки у нас может быть неявное представление о безличном Брахмане, в котором и происходят процессы создания и разрушения. Наше сознание приковано к этой точке, относительно которой всё создаётся и разрушается.

В учениях по махамудре говорится, что на завершающем этапе, когда весь мир виден как на ладоне, следует оторвать сознание от его места и ни к чему не привязывать.
Но сначала надо реализовать шаматху, чтобы увидеть каждое явление как оно есть. Пока шаматха не реализованы, мы видим каждое явление лишь очень короткий промежуток времени. И в нашем уме возникшее явление исчезает, и появляется новое. Наш ум неспокоен.
Когда наш ум спокоен, то он может без усилий сосредоточиваться на любом явлении и удерживать его бесконечно долго; это сосредоточение не будет прерываться процессами возникновения и исчезновения других явлений. В таком однонаправленном сосредоточении на выбранном явлении, мы можем изучить его: каково оно, каковы его причины, каковы его следствия. После этого расширить этот опыт на абсолютно все явления.
И в самом конце оторвать сознание от того места, где оно обитает, чтобы остались только явления: как они есть, каковы их причины, каковы их следствия. И не осталось никакого ума, относительно которых эти явления возникают и угасают.

Таков постепенный путь.
Идущие же немедленным путём сразу же переходят к наблюдению всего, что возникает. И их прозорливости хватает, чтобы сразу заметить все явления, какие они есть, и оказаться в сфере нерождённых явлений.

----------

Богдан Б (05.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это не отменяет предрасположенность. Она может быть неявной, но какая-то доминанта в каждый момент всё равно есть.
> Если у Вас всё равностно, то Вы уже будда.
> 
> Вместо дядьки у нас может быть неявное представление о безличном Брахмане, в котором и происходят процессы создания и разрушения. Наше сознание приковано к этой точке, относительно которой всё создаётся и разрушается.


Да, я часто думаю о том, что люди разных типов предрасположены к разным способам практики, и в то же время один и тот же по сути опыт они интерпретируют именно в соответствии со своей личностной предрасположенностью. И даже будды говорят о своем опыте _по-разному_.

У одних практикующих может быть в голове какое-то представление о безличном Брахмане, у других - о природе Будды...

----------


## Won Soeng

Неважно, какими словами говорят об истине. Важно, обнаружена ли эта истина, свободно ли существо от порывов (страданий), обрело ли покой невозникновения побуждений.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А что Вы вкладываете в понятие самобытие?


Вообще, это "перевод" слова свабхава. В том значении, в котором она отрицается,--это, скажем, метафизические приписки к тому, что дано правильным познанием.




> Так как мы все время абстрагируем, что бы мы ни говорили (вот, например, когда говорим о взаимозависимом возникновении, - это тоже рассуждение, наполненное абстракциями), меня и интересует, до какой степени мы можем абстрагировать это "ничего", которое не обладает самобытием. Вот стол не обладает самобытием. Это - истина. Но "стол" - это абстракция.


Отрицать самобытие ("существование в субстанции") понятия не требуется, раз мы и так различаем, что "стол"--понятие, т.е. что-то такое в голове.




> Если мы с легкостью говорим о несамобытии понятий такого уровня абстракции, до какой степени абстракции мы можем (имеем право) дойти в таких рассуждениях? Этим и обусловлена "запредельность" вопроса.


Хоть до категорий Аристотеля. Чем абстрактнее понятие, тем проще различить его понятийность.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Отрицать самобытие ("существование в субстанции") понятия не требуется, раз мы и так различаем, что "стол"--понятие, т.е. что-то такое в голове.


Вы уверены?? Когда Вы ужинаете, у вас есть различение, что стол, за который Вы сели, и который накрыт едой и всякими вкусностями, -- это "что-то такое в голове"?

----------


## До

> Когда Вы ужинаете, у вас есть различение, что стол, за который Вы сели, и который накрыт едой и всякими вкусностями, -- это "что-то такое в голове"?


Так думать было бы не правильно, так как стол не в голове. С одной стороны. А с другой, само "в голове или снаружи головы" - в голове. Так что даже если мы думаем, что стол _вне головы_, он все равно остаётся в рамках головы. Так как вне головы ничего нет.

----------


## Shunja

> Вы уверены?? Когда Вы ужинаете, у вас есть различение, что стол, за который Вы сели, и который накрыт едой и всякими вкусностями, -- это "что-то такое в голове"?


Нет конечно. 
Вот стол - вот я - вот еда - вот я ем - вот крошки - ну я и свинья -  я не за столом, а в хлеву - вывод стол - это хлев.
Выывод: мир - это хлев для свиней.
ЗЫ: сферический бред в вакууме  :Big Grin:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы уверены?? Когда Вы ужинаете, у вас есть различение, что стол, за который Вы сели, и который накрыт едой и всякими вкусностями, -- это "что-то такое в голове"?


Я писал вообще-то о понятии "стол", слово даже в кавычках было.
А феноменальный стол--тот, за которым кушаем,--есть результат применения понятия "стол" к потоку ощущений.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Тогда получается, что феноменальный стол, который Вы таким образом определили, вторичен по отношению к понятию "стол" и к потоку ощущений, является чем-то _производным_ от них. Правильно ли я Вас понял?

----------


## Нико

> Я писал вообще-то о понятии "стол", слово даже в кавычках было.
> А феноменальный стол--тот, за которым кушаем,--есть результат применения понятия "стол" к потоку ощущений.


Ясно, что Вы писали о неоей общности "стол", что сидит у нас в головах и то, что отвечает на накладываемые ярлыки. generic table. 

Моё замечание стало ответом на Ваше высказывание о том, что 

*Отрицать самобытие ("существование в субстанции") понятия не требуется, раз мы и так различаем, что "стол"--понятие, т.е. что-то такое в голове.
*

Так вот, когда мы смотрим на стол, то обычно не отделяем "общий стол" в голове от конкретного зрительного объекта. Именно поэтому и требуется отрицание самобытия этого понятия.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Advocatus Diaboli выходит на сцену:
Подождите какое такое понятие _стол; вот я сижу за столом и он что ни на есть настоящий. И совсем он не понятие, а из дерева. 
Поэтому стол - есть, если его нет поставьте пожалуйста чашку мимом него.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так вот, когда мы смотрим на стол, то обычно не отделяем "общий стол" в голове от конкретного зрительного объекта. Именно поэтому и требуется отрицание самобытия этого понятия.


Отрицать самобытие _понятия_ тому, кто знает, что такое _понятие_,--ни к че-му!
А отрицать самобытие стола, "конкретного зрительного объекта"--это совсем другая песня.

----------


## Shunja

> Отрицать самобытие _понятия_ тому, кто знает, что такое _понятие_,--ни к че-му!
> А


Что такое понятие стола просветите?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Advocatus Diaboli выходит на сцену:
> Подождите какое такое понятие _стол; вот я сижу за столом и он что ни на есть настоящий. И совсем он не понятие, а из дерева. 
> Поэтому стол - есть, если его нет поставьте пожалуйста чашку мимом него.


Все ли так просто? Что такое "настоящий"? Что такое "из"? Что такое "дерева"? Что такое "ставить"? И т .д.

Мне как не-философу трудно квалифицированно говорить о таких вещах (лучше послушать Дениса, который действительно разбирается в теме). Но, когда я когда-то в молодости прочитал Аристотеля, у меня все стало вверх-тормашками по поводу "реальности", "феноменальности" объектов.

Денис, Вы не могли бы прояснить с философских позиций тот вопрос, который я поставил по поводу "производности" реального стола от понятия "стол"?

----------


## Greedy

> Так вот, когда мы смотрим на стол, то обычно не отделяем "общий стол" в голове от конкретного зрительного объекта. Именно поэтому и требуется отрицание самобытия этого понятия.


Даже если мы отделяем понятие "общим стол" от конкретного зрительного объекта, то нам всё ещё требуется отрицать самобытие.

Пока у нас возникают какие-либо представления о том, что воспринимается зрительно, то мы всё ещё не отделили понятия (являющиеся объектами ментального сознания) от воспринимаемого зрительным сознанием. Но с чистым зрительным сознанием мы работать не можем, потому что объекты зрительного сознания не являются объектами ментального сознания. Это равносильно тому, чтобы глазами пытаться слушать звуки.

Понимание такого разделения сознаний полезно, так как помогает переключится с некой внешней реальности (которая понимается как не постигаемая в принципе) к рассмотрению того, что происходит в уме, в ментальном сознании.

И вот когда мы целиком смотрим на то, что происходит в ментальном сознании, нам необходимо понять, что у "общего стола" нет самобытия.
Другими словами, мы не отрицаем такой стол, а стараемся понять, какие конкретно признаки мы принимаем за "стол". Т.е. в каждом встречаемом нами "столе" мы стараемся видеть "уникальный стол", именно такой, каким он предстаёт в нашем сознании. Это, так называемый, непосредственный взгляд ребёнка, когда мы увидев в своём уме "общий стол", не отмахиваемся от него: "Это стол - с этим всё понятно", а исследуем этот конкретный стол, какой он на самом деле.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Не, Дмитрий, вот стол - его можно потрогать, биться об него головой и т.д. - это железобетонный факт, как это его нет?

----------


## Shunja

Greedy, пардон но сие всего лишь софистика, а по существу?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что такое понятие стола просветите?


[Входит Кэп]





> Стол — мебельное изделие, представляющее собой приподнятую над уровнем пола (или земли — у садовой мебели) поверхность, предназначенную для расположения на ней различных предметов и (или) для выполнения на ней различных работ, принятия пищи и др.


В этом состоит понятие стола.


А вот изображение стола:

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Ни чего подобного, Денис. Это стул.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> [Входит Кэп]
> 
> В этом состоит понятие стола.


Нет-нет, Капитан, подождите!  :Smilie: . Вы определяете это с точки зрения "функциональности", что практически всегда не точно. А что, табуретка под эту классификацию не подходит ?!

То, что Вы предлагаете, - это _процессуальные инструкции_, как распознать стол...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не, Дмитрий, вот стол - его можно потрогать, биться об него головой и т.д. - это железобетонный факт, как это его нет?


Так и Ленин что-то говорил об "ализарине в каменноугольном дегте"  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

Подождите, коллеги. Денис высказал довольно глубокую мысль. Конкретный, феноменальный стол, об который можно биться головой, есть наложение понятия стол на поток ощущений. Мне эта мысль не кажется неверной. Я хотел бы лишь дальше в этом разобраться.

----------


## Нико

А вот тут мы как раз и подходим к разбору относительной истины. 
Когда мы впервые увидели стол, мы не назвали его "столом". Для нас это был просто некий предмет, так ведь, Но потом дядя Вася, тётя Маша и пр. сказали нам: "Смотри, вот стол. За ним сидят". После того, как мы увидели ещё энное кол-во таких похожих предметов, у нас в уме сформировалась generic общность, именуемая "столом". И с тех пор, как только мы видим некую основу, соответствующую этой общности, то, не успев её увидеть, сразу же накладываем на неё ярлык "стол". Всё это происходит почти мгновенно. Уже через долю секунды мы видим перед собой самосущий стол, как будто он всегда там был. Мы видим его "стольность" и пользуемся ей, ничего более не анализируя. То, что мы видим, по сути, -- не стол, а наш же мысленный ярлык. Вот он, механизм работы ума в сансаре.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Дмитрий, какой такой феноменальной стол, когда он по совместительству и табурет и дрова и много ещё чего?

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Не, Дмитрий, вот стол - его можно потрогать, биться об него головой и т.д. - это железобетонный факт, как это его нет?


Так стол, который можно трогать и биться об него головой, не отрицается. Он есть. Вопрос в другом: этот стол - что он собой представляет?

Если Вы попробуете ответить на этот вопрос, то вместо стола перед Вами предстанет набор характеристик: различные формы, цвета, различные неровности, ощущаемые пальцами рук, и т.д.
Т.е. Вы получите ответ, что тот стол, который перед вами - это набор всего это скопа характеристик. Стол, которым Вы оперируете, это лишь обозначение, применённое к набору данных конкретных характеристик. И каждый другой стол - это другие наборы самых разных характеристик.
И если мы перестанем называть считать это "столом", то ничего с этими наборами характеристик не произойдёт. Стол - лишь обозначение, но никакого "универсального стола" (единицы материи, являющейся неким "столом" и делающим данный предмет столом) здесь нет.

----------

Сергей Ч (04.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Нико, обождите. Так стол есть или его нет?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет-нет, Капитан, подждите! . Вы определяете это с точки зрения "функциональности", что практически всегда не точно. А что, табуретка под эту классификацию не подходит ?!
> 
> То, что Вы предлагаете, - это _процессуальные инструкции_, как распознать стол...


На худой конец, инструкция и картинка. Ну а по ним можно выработать понятие стола, хотя оно будет несовершенным.
Поэтому тому, кто хочет овладеть этим понятием, придется какое-то время пообщаться с "носителями идеи", чтобы не путать стол и табуретку. ))

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Greedy, если самосущего стола нет, то каким образом формируются предсавление о нём, каким образом сформировались так причудливо атомы и т.д.?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, обождите. Так стол есть или его нет?


Есть. ))))))))) Я вот щас за одним тут сижу. Правда, низковат.

----------


## Shunja

Нико, так почему мне тут всего говорят, что его нет?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, так почему мне тут всего говорят, что его нет?


Во-первых, не все так говорят тут. 
Во-вторых, Вы же за столом сидите тоже? Ну потрогайте его, побейтесь о него головой, не знаю ещё что... Если бы стола не было, за чем сидеть-то? На полу? А если и пола нет? О ужас!

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Greedy, если самосущего стола нет, то каким образом формируются предсавление о нём, каким образом сформировались так причудливо атомы и т.д.?


В данном случае нам не интересен процесс формирования атомов. Более того, такое скопление атомов не отрицается.
Задача в том, чтобы от этого скопления атомов отделить обозначение стол, поняв, что это лишь обозначение, и к скоплению атомов оно не имеет никакого отношения.

----------

Нико (04.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Чудно, то есть не осознавая процесс формирования и восприятия, вы отрицаете наличие следствия их функционирования?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Так стол, который можно трогать и биться об него головой, не отрицается. Он есть. Вопрос в другом: этот стол - что он собой представляет?
> 
> Если Вы попробуете ответить на этот вопрос, то вместо стола перед Вами предстанет набор характеристик: различные формы, цвета, различные неровности, ощущаемые пальцами рук, и т.д.


Уважаемый Greedy, Вы как-то очень метко в нашей теме по Алмазной Сутре высказались по поводу "небытия характеристик". Таким образом, нам еще надо разобраться с тем, _что есть_ эти различные формы, цвета и т .д.

----------


## Greedy

> Чудно, то есть не осознавая процесс формирования и восприятия, вы отрицаете наличие следствия их функционирования?


Нет. Следствие их формирование тоже не отрицается.
Отрицается то, что вместо того, чтобы смотреть на это следствие как на "стол" (с которым всё ясно), следует смотреть на это следствие как на весь спектр возникающих в уме ощущений, связанных с этим столом.

Стол есть, есть и скопление атомов.
Но мы либо смотрим на это скопление атом и отмечаем про себя - это стол. Больше нам этот объект не интересен. Мы переключаем внимание на что-то другое.
Либо мы смотрим на это скопление атомов, и отмечаем все его характеристики, которые возникают в нашем уме: цвет, формы, ощущения и т.д. Но не смотрим на это скопление как на законченный сформированный образ, соответствующий некоему понятию "стол".

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Чудно, то есть не осознавая процесс формирования и восприятия, вы отрицаете наличие следствия их функционирования?


Вы так глубоко выразились, что я все еще "торможу", пытаясь вникнуть в это дело  :Frown: . Ежели мы чего-то не осознаем, то, возможно (подчеркиваю, _возможно_) мы можем отрицать и следствия... Другое дело, какие основания для такого отрицания?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тогда получается, что феноменальный стол, который Вы таким образом определили, вторичен по отношению к понятию "стол" и к потоку ощущений, является чем-то _производным_ от них. Правильно ли я Вас понял?


Да, познавательное представление вторично по отношению к своим причинам: восприятию и мышлению.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Да, познавательное представление вторично по отношению к своим причинам: восприятию и мышлению.


Вы, наверно, уже предвидите мой следующий вопрос. Если этот конкретный стол - в каком-то смысле производное от понятия "стол", то откуда взялось это понятие?

----------


## Нико

> Вы, наверно, уже предвидите мой следующий вопрос. Если этот конкретный стол - в каком-то смысле производное от понятия "стол", то откуда взялось это понятие?


Люди придумали. Кто был первым изобретателем стола? Погуглите.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Люди придумали. Кто был первым изобретателем стола? Погуглите.


Ответ правильный, но бесполезный в данном контексте. Так откуда, коллеги, это понятие "стол" (эта абстракция), взялось??? Если конкретный стол для битья головой - производное этой самой абстракции...

----------


## Shunja

Вот, вот и я об основаниях.
Но об основаниях т.н. "относительной истины", но вот ответ всегда: сансара, карма и т.д.
Вопрос в том: Как можно отрицать наличие "идеального" стола (имеется в виду кантианская модель) при не понимании причины его "формирования".
ЗЫ Дмитрий, Вы так ответили, что у меня интернет срубило  :Smilie: 
ЗЫЫ Я хочу сказать Спасибо, но кнопка дематерилизовалась с экрана. Верните кнопку!

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Если этот конкретный стол - в каком-то смысле производное от понятия "стол", то откуда взялось это понятие?


Можно сказать, что объекты условной истины, обусловлены особенностями живых существ: их восприятием, различением, органами чувств и т.д. А это всё зависит от каммы. Вот примерно по такому принципу и происходит формирование различных миров сансары. Так видение стола разными людьми объясняется схожестью их каммы. Отсюда становится понятным, что стол не является порождением ума или чистой иллюзией, но всё же его существование не является абсолюным, ибо зависимо.




> Хотя внешние неодушевлённые предметы могут возникать благодаря исключительно физическим причинам, санкхары, составляющие наше личностное существо - пять совокупностей - являются продуктами каммически активных санкхар, которые мы задействовали в наших прошлых жизнях. В нынешней жизни пять совокупностей постоянно поддерживаются, возобновляются, продлеваются теми волевыми действиями, которые мы свершаем сейчас, и опять-таки это становится условием для будущего существования (следующей жизни). Поэтому, как учит Будда, именно наши собственные каммически формирующие санкхары выстроили наш теперешний дом личностного бытия, и наши нынешние формирующие санкхары в настоящий момент выстраивают дома для нашего личностного бытия, которые мы заселим в будущих жизнях. Эти здания, будучи сотворёнными, состоят не иначе как из санкхар, обусловленных формирований, что содержатся в пяти совокупностях тела-и-ума.
> 
> Непостоянны все санкхары 
> Бхиккху Бодхи

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы, наверно, уже предвидите мой следующий вопрос. Если этот конкретный стол - в каком-то смысле производное от понятия "стол", то откуда взялось это понятие?


Было когда-то выдумано и удержалось в уме, так как оказалось полезно для какой-то деятельности.
+ есть ещё "с безначальных времён" априории, про которые непонятно, как они могли бы взяться из опыта.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012), Сергей Ч (04.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

http://www.simpomebel.ru/articles/ar.../1/message/20/

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Можно сказать, что объекты условной истины, обусловлены особенностями живых существ: их восприятием, различением, органами чувств и т.д. А это всё зависит от каммы. Вот примерно по такому принципу и происходит формирование различных миров сансары. Так видение стола разными людьми объясняется схожестью их каммы. Отсюда становится понятным, что стол не является порождением ума или чистой иллюзией, но всё же его существование не является абсолюным, ибо зависимо.


Отлично сказано, Сергей! Согласились бы Вы с такой моей дилетантской формулировкой: "Стол - это то, что принято считать столом определенной группой наблюдателей"?

----------


## Greedy

> Вопрос в том: Как можно отрицать наличие "идеального" стола (имеется в виду кантианская модель) при не понимании причины его "формирования".


Так "идеальный" стол не отрицается.
Только лишь говорится, что необходимо переключить внимание с того, чтобы фиксировать реальность как совокупность вещей, на то, чтобы видеть, что собой представляют эти вещи, из чего они сформированы.

Как такового отрицания вещей нет.
Но если мы придерживаемся точки зрения на реальность, как на совокупность вещей, из которых она состоит, то в такой подход к восприятию реальности порождает страдания.
Если мы развиваем проникающий взгляд, который вместо вещи видит совокупность её характеристик, то доведение этого подхода к восприятию до логического конца, приведёт к восприятию реальности, которое не будет порождать страдания.

Сама же реальность не отрицается, не отрицает и наличие в ней вещей. Проблема в том, что восприятие реальности через обобщение сущностей порождает страдание.

----------

Дмитрий С (07.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Отлично сказано, Сергей! Согласились бы Вы с такой моей дилетантской формулировкой: "Стол - это то, что принято считать столом определенной группой наблюдателей"?


Скорее определённым классом существ. ) Для нас некий материальный объект является столом, для животных это скорее всего будет чем-то иным.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Да как же он не отрицается, когда вы постоянно говорите, что стол - всего лишь понятие и самосущего стола нет.
А я говорю о том, что доказать отсутсвие стола как вещи в себе нельзя опираясь лишь на аналоговое рассуждение в духе из чего состоит стол, из чего дерево и т.д.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Скорее определённым классом существ. ) Для нас некий материальный объект является столом, для животных это скорее всего будет чем-то иным.


Не зря, все-таки. я уважаю Тхераваду. Они скромны и компетентны  :Smilie: .

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да как же он не отрицается, когда вы постоянно говорите, что стол - всего лишь понятие и самосущего стола нет.
> А я говорю о том, что доказать отсутсвие стола как вещи в себе нельзя опираясь лишь на аналоговое рассуждение в духе из чего состоит стол, из чего дерево и т.д.


Зря у Вас комп опять заработал )))).  Шютка.
Доказать отсутствие стола как "вещи в себе" можно, если начать абсолютный его анализ. Типа: "Где стол?" Он в ножках или в прямоугольном или квадратном или в круглом покрытии, которое опирается на эти ножки? Ни то, ни другое. Видя, что стол состоит из многих частей, их совокупность тоже нельзя назвать столом, потому как: 

- их комбинация может быть произвольной, например, ножки прикрутить над покрытием, и тогда это уже не стол
- если много частей, то получается и много столов (даже при правильном конструировании оного). И тэ дэ, и тэ пэ.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А я говорю о том, что доказать отсутсвие стола как вещи в себе нельзя опираясь лишь на аналоговое рассуждение в духе из чего состоит стол, из чего дерево и т.д.


Это примерно как доказать отсутствие Бога, "иноприродного тварному миру".

----------


## Нико

> Не зря, все-таки. я уважаю Тхераваду. Они скромны и компетентны .


Про первое я бы не стала утверждать наверняка ))))))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Про первое я бы не стала утверждать наверняка ))))))


Нико, я абсолютно серьезно! Стоит чему поучиться у этих ребят... В плане доброжелательности и неагрессивности. 

У меня просто такое впечатление от БФ сложилось за тот месяц, что я здесь присутствую  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я абсолютно серьезно! Стоит чему поучиться у этих ребят... В плане доброжелательности и неагрессивности. 
> 
> У меня просто такое впечатление от БФ сложилось за тот месяц, что я здесь присутствую .


Всего месяц? Вам есть чего нагнать. Впрочем, я тоже оч люблю этих ребят.

----------

Дмитрий С (04.09.2012), Сергей Ч (05.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Да как же он не отрицается, когда вы постоянно говорите, что стол - всего лишь понятие и самосущего стола нет.


Об этом подробно рассуждает Цонкапа, объясняя, что неверное понимание отрицания самосущего ведёт к отрицанию самой вещи (крайность нигилизма). Но отрицается не сама вещь, а наличие некой "природы" у этой вещи, которая делает скопление характеристик именно "столом", и ничем иным.
И то, какая "природа" есть у вещи, такой мы её и воспринимаем. Есть "природа" стола - вещь воспринимается как стол; есть "природа" стула - вещь воспринимается как "стул". И т.д.

----------

Нико (04.09.2012), Сергей Ч (05.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Это примерно как доказать отсутствие Бога, "иноприродного тварному миру".


Именно, и это принему ко всему, а не только к Богу.

----------


## Shunja

Но, Нико, пардон, обождите.
Что тогда мешает сделать вывод в духе: всё по отдельности не стол, а всё вместе именно стол и именно по причине того, он является столом, что стол предсуществует как идеальный объект (по Платону).
Частное не равно целому.

Т.е. условные допущения в случае аналогии не всегда приводят к корректному результату.

----------


## Shunja

Т.е. по вашему (с Цонкапой) мнению существует природа стола, стула, Криштану Роналду  :Smilie:  и прочих вещей?

----------


## Greedy

> Что тогда мешает сделать вывод в духе: всё по отдельности не стол, а всё вместе именно стол и именно по причине того, он является столом, что стол предсуществует как идеальный объект (по платону).


Если Вы разбираете всё на части, то зачем Вы вводите к "совокупности частей" новое название "стол"? Какую цель это обозначение преследует? Что нового оно добавляет к уже имеющемуся восприятию "совокупности частей"?

----------


## Shunja

Ну так потому что, есть для них понятие - стол, но это никак не лишает сам стол самобытия без оных объектов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Доказать отсутствие стола как "вещи в себе" можно, если начать абсолютный его анализ. Типа: "Где стол?"


Стол как "вещь в себе" - это идеальный образ стола, его архетип. Типа: "Где стол?" "Да вот же он стоит!"

Помнится на одном форуме мне попалась такая хорошая шутка: Милинде следовало попросить Нагасену собрать колесницу вместо того, чтобы ее разбирать. Странно даже, что он сам не догадался: все же грек был, Платон и всякое такое.

----------

Shunja (04.09.2012), Дмитрий С (05.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Да как же он не отрицается, когда вы постоянно говорите, что стол - всего лишь понятие и самосущего стола нет.
> А я говорю о том, что доказать отсутсвие стола как вещи в себе нельзя опираясь лишь на аналоговое рассуждение в духе из чего состоит стол, из чего дерево и т.д.


Да, стол - это всего лишь понятие. И именно в этом смысле вопрос о реальности стола как вещи в себе не возникает. Отрицание самобытия стола не означает отрицание материальных качеств того, что мы называем столом, деревом и т.д.

----------


## Shunja

Но подтверждая наличие материального стола, вы отказываете ему в праве быть "предсуществующей идеей" и сводите его к частностям.
И спрашиваю: разве сие корректно?

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но подтверждая наличие материального стола, вы отказываете ему в праве быть "предсуществующей идеей" и сводите его к частностям.
> И спрашиваю: разве сие корректно?


А кто говорит, что мы отказываем ему быть "предсуществующей идеей"? Как раз таки наоборот, сие более вероятно. Вы этот пост прочитали?

----------


## Дмитрий С

Пришло ж мне, дураку, в голову, завязаться с этим столом, будь он неладен  :Frown: . Лучше бы выбрал какой-то другой достойный внимания объект, например, сферу бесконечного пространства на худой конец  :Frown: . Мы бы в результате обсуждений в нее дружно бы и вступили!

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Пришло ж мне, дураку, в голову, завязаться с этим столом, будь он неладен . Лучше бы выбрал какой-то другой достойный внимания объект, например, сферу бесконечного пространства на худой конец . Мы бы в результате обсуждений в нее дружно бы и вступили!


Чтобы вступить в высшие сферы, для этого нужны нелюбимые Вами джханы.  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Пришло ж мне, дураку, в голову, завязаться с этим столом, будь он неладен . Лучше бы выбрал какой-то другой достойный внимания объект, например, сферу бесконечного пространства на худой конец . Мы бы в результате обсуждений в нее дружно бы и вступили!


Не, Хос прав, колесница лучше. Чем сфера бесконечного пространства. Для нас, дураков.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Чтобы вступить в высшие сферы, для этого нужны нелюбимые Вами джханы.


Они-то как раз, Сергей, мной любимы, и даже обожаемы! Это я ими не любим пока, но пытаюсь добиться взаимности  :Smilie: .

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> А кто говорит, что мы отказываем ему быть "предсуществующей идеей"? Как раз таки наоборот, сие более вероятно. Вы этот пост прочитали?


Вот как на духу скажите: то есть вы считаете, что стол это такая дхарма?
А то сдаётся мне мы с вами в одни и теже слова разные смыслы вкладываем)

----------


## Нико

> Вот как на духу скажите: то есть вы считаете, что стол это такая дхарма?
> А то сдаётся мне мы с вами в одни и теже слова разные смыслы вкладываем)


Вы не Дрон, случайно?

----------


## Shunja

> Вы не Дрон, случайно?


Нет, и причём совершенно случайно. :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы не Дрон, случайно?


Точно! Будда ж где-то говорил (коллеги из Тхеравады напомнят, где конкретно): "Будучи одним, становится многими..."

Дрон после употребления шпината на ночь обрел сиддхи и стал проявлять свою нерожденную сущность в разных ипостасях и в разных топиках  :Smilie: .

----------


## Greedy

> Ну так потому что, есть для них понятие - стол


Ответьте на вопрос: что нового к совокупности характеристик добавляет понятие "стол"?

----------


## Shunja

> Ответьте на вопрос: что нового к совокупности характеристик добавляет понятие "стол"?


Так я и говорю, что понятие "стол" ничего не добавляет, говорю о столе как вещи в себе, изначально предсуществующей относительно объектов её складывающих.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Вот как на духу скажите: то есть вы считаете, что стол это такая дхарма?
> А то сдаётся мне мы с вами в одни и теже слова разные смыслы вкладываем)


Нет, стол это не дхарма, потому что дхарма - это "носитель своего собственного признака", то, что дано в опыте, например твёрдость. А стол- это скорее  конструкт (кальпана), потому-то он и не обнаруживается при абсолютном анализе как некая "вещь в себе".

----------

Won Soeng (05.09.2012)

----------


## Greedy

> Так я и говорю, что понятие "стол" ничего не добавляет, говорю о столе как вещи в себе, изначально предсуществующей относительно объектов её складывающих.


Если это слово ничего не добавляет, то можете ли Вы отказаться от его использования, и смотреть на все объекты, как на состоящие из частей? Т.е. окинуть взглядом комнату и не найти в ней ни одной вещи - только характеристики восприятия? Или в Вашем уме возникнут такие представление как "стена", "потолок" и другие?

----------


## Shunja

> Нет, стол это не дхарма, потому что дхарма - это "носитель своего собственного признака", то, что дано в опыте, например твёрдость. А стол- это скорее  конструкт (кальпана), потому-то он и не обнаруживается при абсолютном анализе как некая "вещь в себе".


От оно!
А я и толкую о том, что стол, стул, самогонный аппарат и т.д. вполне может быть вещью в себе, по причине не полной корректности подобного анализа, из-за его относительности (нет это не опечатка).
Потому что оный анализ никак не опровергает возможность существования всего этого скопища дхарм.

----------


## Shunja

> Если это слово ничего не добавляет, то можете ли Вы отказаться от его использования, и смотреть на все объекты, как на состоящие из частей? Т.е. окинуть взглядом комнату и не найти в ней ни одной вещи - только характеристики восприятия? Или в Вашем уме возникнут такие представление как "стена", "потолок" и другие?


Да мы то всё могём, мы то ещё огого) :Cool: 
Да вот только подобное восприятие не означает, что всё так и есть. И именно потому, что оно не может опровергнуть обратное себе. Оно может сказать: вот это есть, но совершенно не значит, что другого нет раз это есть.
Т.е. если стол - это ножки, доска, гвозди, царапины и жевачки с низу, т.е. совокупность частностей, ещё не значит, что стола как "идеального объекта" нет.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> От оно!
> А я и толкую о том, что стол, стул, самогонный аппарат и т.д. вполне может быть вещью в себе, по причине не полной корректности подобного анализа, из-за его относительности (нет это не опечатка).
> Потому что оный анализ никак не опровергает возможность существования всего этого скопища дхарм.


Будда бы назвал все, о чем мы толкуем "кучей воззрений, грудой воззрений"  :Frown: . Все, кроме самогонного аппарата. Я со всей ответственностью заявляю, что самогонный аппарат не может быть вещью в себе. А только вещью для _других_.

----------

Shunja (05.09.2012)

----------


## Нико

> От оно!
> А я и толкую о том, что стол, стул, самогонный аппарат и т.д. вполне может быть вещью в себе, по причине не полной корректности подобного анализа, из-за его относительности (нет это не опечатка).
> Потому что оный анализ никак не опровергает возможность существования всего этого скопища дхарм.


А Вы займитесь абсолютным анализом тогда. И будет Вам щастье.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нет, стол это не дхарма, потому что дхарма - это "носитель своего собственного признака", то, что дано в опыте, например твёрдость. А стол- это скорее  конструкт (кальпана), потому-то он и не обнаруживается при абсолютном анализе как некая "вещь в себе".


Вот оно, это слово, которого яне знал!
Конструкт, кальпана. Тем не менее, это дхарма самджня скандхи, которая распознается в потоке по набору признаков и заменяет собой этот набор, представляя тем самым истину обусловленную.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> А Вы займитесь абсолютным анализом тогда. И будет Вам щастье.


Не могу здесь согласится ибо верую (да нет уверен), что абсолютного анализа быть не может априори.
ЗЫ На том стоит русская земля и стоять будет.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Greedy

> Да вот только подобное восприятие не означает, что всё так и есть. И именно потому, что оно не может опровергнуть обратное себе. Оно может сказать: вот это есть, но совершенно не значит, что другого нет раз это есть.
> Т.е. если стол - это ножки, доска, гвозди, царапины и жевачки с низу, т.е. совокупность частностей, ещё не значит, что стола как "идеального объекта" нет.


А для чего Вы хотите именно отрицание стола как "идеального объекта"?

Можете сравнить, чем отличается восприятие всего окружающего как совокупность характеристик (ощущений в органах чувств) от пространства, обставленного объектами?

----------


## Нико

> Не могу здесь согласится ибо верую (да нет уверен), что абсолютного анализа быть не может априори.
> ЗЫ На том стоит русская земля и стоять будет.


Ибо верую в Иисусе Христе? Аминь? Поцелуйте русскую землю тогда -- на ней и правда не было настоящих буддийских философов. Я имею в виду, рождённых на данной земле.

----------


## Shunja

Greedy, я ни чего не отрицаю и не утверждаю. Просто задюсь вопросом о возможности альтернативных вариантов.
Характеристика объекта не есть сам объект.

----------


## Greedy

> Характеристика объекта не есть сам объект.


И всё же, я повторю своё вопрос-предложение:
Чем отличается восприятие всего окружающего как совокупность характеристик (ощущений в органах чувств) от восприятие окружающего как пространства, обставленного объектами?

----------


## Shunja

> Ибо верую в Иисусе Христе? Аминь? Поцелуйте русскую землю тогда -- на ней и правда не было настоящих буддийских философов. Я имею в виду, рождённых на данной земле.


Аминь. Например.
Да и это ж хорошо что не было. Вот я в толк не могу взять: что это за зверь - буддийская философия, с чем его едят, а главное зачем?
Даёшь Алтарную сутру шестого патриарха.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> От оно!
> А я и толкую о том, что стол, стул, самогонный аппарат и т.д. вполне может быть вещью в себе, по причине не полной корректности подобного анализа, из-за его относительности (нет это не опечатка).
> Потому что оный анализ никак не опровергает возможность существования всего этого скопища дхарм.


Скопища дхарм никто как раз таки и не отрицает. А вот то, что стол, самогонный аппарат и т.д. могут существовать в абсолютном смысле, сами по себе, а не как скопище дхарм - это уже метафизика, и это уже не "предсуществующие идеи", а предсуществующие сущности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> И всё же, я повторю своё вопрос-предложение:
> Чем отличается восприятие всего окружающего как совокупность характеристик (ощущений в органах чувств) от восприятие окружающего как пространства, обставленного объектами?


Вы Алексу Берзину этот вопросик задайте. Уж больно хитрО. Я бы сказала -- ничем.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> И всё же, я повторю своё вопрос-предложение:
> Чем отличается восприятие всего окружающего как совокупность характеристик (ощущений в органах чувств) от восприятие окружающего как пространства, обставленного объектами?


Если и каждый объект, и пространство, считать совокупностью характеристик, то, наверно, ничем...

----------


## Shunja

> И всё же, я повторю своё вопрос-предложение:
> Чем отличается восприятие всего окружающего как совокупность характеристик (ощущений в органах чувств) от восприятие окружающего как пространства, обставленного объектами?


Ну вот, например, молоко - белое, снег - белый. Объекты обладают одной и той же характеристикой, но не являются одними и теми же.

----------


## Нико

> Аминь. Например.
> Да и это ж хорошо что не было. Вот я в толк не могу взять: что это за зверь - буддийская философия, с чем его едят, а главное зачем?
> Даёшь Алтарную сутру шестого патриарха.


Зверь такой есть. Если даёшь Алтарную сутру шестого патриарха, то сказать, собственно, больше нечего.

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот, например, молоко - белое, снег - белый. Объекты обладают одной и той же характеристикой, но не являются одними и теми же.


Америку открыли....

----------


## Shunja

> Скопища дхарм никто как раз таки и не отрицает. А вот то, что стол, самогонный аппарат и т.д. могут существовать в абсолютном смысле, сами по себе, а не как скопище дхарм - это уже метафизика, и это уже не "предсуществующие идеи", а предсуществующие сущности.


От именно об этом и говорю. Что подобное весьма возможно пока не доказано обратное. Если чего то не существует, ещё не доказательство того, что и всего остального тоже нет.
А так как на мой взгляд сие проблематично обосновано доказать, то отрицание иного варианта не есть хорошо.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну вот, например, молоко - белое, снег - белый. Объекты обладают одной и той же характеристикой, но не являются одними и теми же.


Молоко - это не только белое, но ещё и другая куча самых разных характеристик.
Или Вы путаете молоко и снег.

Повторю свой вопрос-предложение. _Это на самом деле практическое задание._
Осмотрите комнату так, чтобы в уме были только характеристики восприятия, без умственных обозначений, таких как "стена", "потолок", "стол", "компьютер" и т.д.
А потом осмотрите комнату так, но уже с привычными обозначениями.
Чем отличаются эти два опыта? На практике, а не в рассуждениях о них.

----------


## Shunja

> Америку открыли....


Не это Колумб, а до него викинги, а там ещё чёрт знает кто.

----------


## Shunja

> Молоко - это не только белое, но ещё и другая куча самых разных характеристик.
> Или Вы путаете молоко и снег.
> 
> Повторю свой вопрос-предложение. _Это на самом деле практическое задание._
> Осмотрите комнату так, чтобы в уме были только характеристики восприятия, без умственных обозначений, таких как "стена", "потолок", "стол", "компьютер" и т.д.
> А потом осмотрите комнату так, но уже с привычными обозначениями.
> Чем отличаются эти два опыта? На практике, а не в рассуждениях о них.


Так я вам и ответил что осознание кучи характеристик не ведёт к осознанию объекта через их призму.

----------


## Greedy

> Так я вам и ответил что осознание кучи характеристик не ведёт к осознанию объекта через их призму.


Т.е. эти два способа восприятия воспринимают разную реальность? Между этими реальностями есть различие?

----------


## Нико

А могу я помолиться Иисусу Христу, чтобы кто-нибудь в этом треде хоть что-нибудь стоящее ответил на вопрос топикстартера? Хотя бы определения дали... А то всё столами и стульями ограничивается.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> От именно об этом и говорю. Что подобное весьма возможно пока не доказано обратное. Если чего то не существует, ещё не доказательство того, что и всего остального тоже нет.
> А так как на мой взгляд сие проблематично обосновано доказать, то отрицание иного варианта не есть хорошо.


Да, отрицание без понимания - это плохо. Например, на вопрос о том, существует "я" или нет, Будда отвечал молчанием, так как этот вопрос некорректный и не ведет к Пробуждению. Убеждение в отсутствии "Я" - один из характерных примеров теоретизирования. Т.к. подобное убеждение имеет под собой самостное воззрение о том самом "я", которому Будда не учил ни в каком виде.

----------

Shunja (05.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Т.е. эти два способа восприятия воспринимают разную реальность? Между этими реальностями есть различие?


Реальность одна и это Дхармата.

----------


## Shunja

> А могу я помолиться Иисусу Христу, чтобы кто-нибудь в этом треде хоть что-нибудь стоящее ответил на вопрос топикстартера? Хотя бы определения дали... А то всё столами и стульями ограничивается.


А о чём тред?
Разве мы не дизайн интерьера обсуждаем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А могу я помолиться Иисусу Христу, чтобы кто-нибудь в этом треде хоть что-нибудь стоящее ответил на вопрос топикстартера?


Там, похоже, ошибка есть у топикстартера, в самом начале.
Я тебе писал уже, да ты, похоже не заметила:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post504121

----------


## Нико

> Там, похоже, ошибка есть у топикстартера, в самом начале.
> Я тебе писал уже, да ты, похоже не заметила:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post504121


Так про волоски при катаракте можно много рассуждать, кстати, Цонкапа их вроде не относит к относительной истине. А вопрос-то? Сколько истин -- одна или две?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А могу я помолиться Иисусу Христу, чтобы кто-нибудь в этом треде хоть что-нибудь стоящее ответил на вопрос топикстартера? Хотя бы определения дали... А то всё столами и стульями ограничивается.


Нико, если бы речь шла о христианстве или, скажем, индуизме, где есть постоянная "душа", то все бы точно отвечали на вопрос топикстартера (постоянный и неизменный на протяжении всей темы).

Но в буддийском смысле нет никакого постоянного вопроса топикстартера! Более того, существование топикстартера тоже под большим вопросом  :Frown: . Нет ничего, что обсуждается! Более того, нет даже никого, кто обсуждает! Есть _только_ обсуждение!  :Smilie: 

Это ж азбука буудизма, даже стыдно как-то говорить об этом  :Frown: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Молоко - это не только белое, но ещё и другая куча самых разных характеристик.
> Или Вы путаете молоко и снег.
> 
> Повторю свой вопрос-предложение. _Это на самом деле практическое задание._
> Осмотрите комнату так, чтобы в уме были только характеристики восприятия, без умственных обозначений, таких как "стена", "потолок", "стол", "компьютер" и т.д.
> А потом осмотрите комнату так, но уже с привычными обозначениями.
> Чем отличаются эти два опыта? На практике, а не в рассуждениях о них.


О, Вы правда способны преодолеть викальпы просто так, разглядывая комнату? То есть не рассуждать "как это должно было бы быть", а именно по характеристикам шуньяты: цвет, форма, положение, звук, запах, вкус, тактильные ощущения? Или может быть даже как четыре махабхута?

Или Вы иронизируете по поводу видения как есть?

----------


## Greedy

> Реальность одна и это Дхармата.


Т.е. при восприятии через кучу характеристик и при восприятии через объекты воспринимается одна реальность, так?




> Так я вам и ответил что осознание кучи характеристик не ведёт к осознанию объекта через их призму.


Если реальность воспринимается одна, но при этом в одном случае (через кучу характеристик) нельзя осознать объекты, то не является ли восприятие через объекты усложнением реальности?

----------


## Нико

> Там, похоже, ошибка есть у топикстартера, в самом начале.
> Я тебе писал уже, да ты, похоже не заметила:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post504121


Слышь, я, кажется, вспомнила про определение достоверного познания отн. истины. Это есть в нашей любимой книге тоже. "Достоверное относительное познание -- субъект, познающий то, что, в частности, не создано дефективными органами чувственного восприятия". Надо цитату бы нарыть, когда время найдётся.

----------


## Greedy

> а именно по характеристикам шуньяты: цвет, форма, положение, звук, запах, вкус, тактильные ощущения? Или может быть даже как четыре махабхута?


Теми источниками, которыми пользуюсь я, говорится, что у шуньяты нет характеристик.
Цвет, форма, положение, звук, запах, вкус, тактильные ощущения, и даже махабхуты - это ещё не видение как есть.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Теми источниками, которыми пользуюсь я, говорится, что у шуньяты нет характеристик.
> Цвет, форма, положение, звук, запах, вкус, тактильные ощущения, и даже махабхуты - это ещё не видение как есть.


О, прошу прощения, конечно же, это не характеристики шуньяты  :Smilie:  А паратантра или нишпана это видение как есть в этих источниках?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, если бы речь шла о христианстве или, скажем, индуизме, где есть постоянная "душа", то все бы точно отвечали на вопрос топикстартера (постоянный и неизменный на протяжении всей темы).
> 
> Но в буддийском смысле нет никакого постоянного вопроса топикстартера! Нет ничего, что обсуждается! Более того, нет даже никого, кто обсуждает! Есть _только_ обсуждение! 
> 
> Это ж азбука буудизма, даже стыдно как-то говорить об этом .


Ну, тогда и обсуждения тоже нет. тему закрывать, или ещё порезвимся?

----------


## Shunja

> Т.е. при восприятии через кучу характеристик и при восприятии через объекты воспринимается одна реальность, так?
> 
> 
> Если реальность воспринимается одна, но при этом в одном случае (через кучу характеристик) нельзя осознать объекты, то не является ли восприятие через объекты усложнением реальности?


Дхармата просто есть а всё иное - сон.
И нет это не усложнение - это альтернативный взгляд на потенцию бытия.)))
Это ж номиналисты всё любят отсекать и одних лишь себя считают правыми в своём воззрении. Быват поиному.

----------


## Нико

Это ж номиналисты всё любят отсекать и одних лишь себя считают правыми в своём воззрении. Быват поиному.[/QUOTE]

А хто такие номиналисты?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Ну, тогда и обсуждения тоже нет. тему закрывать, или ещё порезвимся?


Нет, вот как раз обсуждение (как взаимозависимое возникновение глупостей) как раз есть! Оно самосуще!

А тему закрыть невозможно, ибо нет того, кто закроет  :Frown: .

----------


## Shunja

Нико, ну вот я собственно вполне серьёзно высказал своё мнение:
Истина как и реальность одна - Дхармата. 
Всё остальное продукт омрачённого и непробуждённого ума.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так про волоски при катаракте можно много рассуждать, кстати, Цонкапа их вроде не относит к относительной истине.


Думаю, относит. Потому что больше ему просто нечего туда относить. Да  и Чандракирти, опять же, ясно говорит, что это отн. истина.




> А вопрос-то? Сколько истин -- одна или две?


На самом деле, в гелуг, похоже, вообще одна. Чистый монизм. Потому как, читаем:

Поскольку относительная истина, по сути, не является истиной, но истинна лишь с точки зрения сознания, цепляющегося за истинное бытие, для установления самого смысла  понятия «относительная истина» *необходимо установить, что она ложна*.
Цонгкапа. _Средний ламрим_ (пер. М.Малыгиной)

А раз ложна, то какая ж она истина?
И это все потому, что отказались от нормального анализа по трем свабхавам.
Э-хе-хе...

----------


## Greedy

> О, прошу прощения, конечно же, это не характеристики шуньяты


Тогда в чём Ваша ирония?
Воспринять вместо объектов характеристики восприятия можно простым переключением фокуса внимания внутрь, в ум.
Переключать фокус внимания внутрь - это основа медитации. Иначе не возникает бдительность, которая замечает отвлечения ума.

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нет, вот как раз обсуждение (как взаимозависимое возникновение глупостей) как раз есть! Оно самосуще!
> 
> А тему закрыть невозможно, ибо нет того, кто закроет .


Петросян?  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (05.09.2012)

----------


## Shunja

> Это ж номиналисты всё любят отсекать и одних лишь себя считают правыми в своём воззрении. Быват поиному.


А хто такие номиналисты?[/QUOTE]

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC

----------


## Greedy

> И нет это не усложнение - это альтернативный взгляд на потенцию бытия.


Хорошо. Это альтернативный взгляд.
Чем же конкретно этот альтернативный взгляд (через объекты) отличается от взгляда через характеристики восприятия?
Что надо добавить (убрать) к одному взгляду, чтобы получить второй?

----------


## Shunja

> Хорошо. Это альтернативный взгляд.
> Чем же конкретно этот альтернативный взгляд (через объекты) отличается от взгляда через характеристики восприятия?
> Что надо добавить (убрать) к одному взгляду, чтобы получить второй?


Это взгляд принципиально иной.
РеализмЪ vs ИдеализмЪ.

Принципиально отличен тем, что вполне себе признаёт вещь всебе как таковую, обладающую своей собственной природой.

----------


## Нико

> А хто такие номиналисты?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC[/QUOTE]

Да. Вика рулезззз. Для тех, кому лень учиться.

----------


## Сергей Хос

В этом контексте, кстати, интересно еще вот что: различает ли данная философия такие категории как "ярлык" и "идея"?

----------


## Shunja

> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9D%...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC


Да. Вика рулезззз. Для тех, кому лень учиться.[/QUOTE]

Статья кстати не кошерная. Вот у меня лекции есть по среденевековому номинализму - это просто потеря всего здравого смысла.

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, относит. Потому что больше ему просто нечего туда относить. Да  и Чандракирти, опять же, ясно говорит, что это отн. истина.
> 
> 
> На самом деле, в гелуг, похоже, вообще одна. Чистый монизм. Потому как, читаем:
> 
> Поскольку относительная истина, по сути, не является истиной, но истинна лишь с точки зрения сознания, цепляющегося за истинное бытие, для установления самого смысла  понятия «относительная истина» *необходимо установить, что она ложна*.
> Цонгкапа. _Средний ламрим_ (пер. М.Малыгиной)
> 
> А раз ложна, то какая ж она истина?
> ...


Не хихикай тут. Если не во всё врубился. Пришли-ка мне ещё раз средний ламрим в оригинальной версии перевода.

----------


## Shunja

> В этом контексте, кстати, интересно еще вот что: различает ли данная философия такие категории как "ярлык" и "идея"?


Какая такая философия?

----------


## Нико

> Нет, вот как раз обсуждение (как взаимозависимое возникновение глупостей) как раз есть! Оно самосуще!
> 
> А тему закрыть невозможно, ибо нет того, кто закроет .


Я могу, например. Ужас будет, конечно. На ночь деткам.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не хихикай тут. Если не во всё врубился.


Фигасе - не хихикай! Я ведь просто цитирую. А хихикает пусть честная аудитория. (Кстати, перевод правильный ))))




> Пришли-ка мне ещё раз средний ламрим в оригинальной версии перевода.


Может, лучше сразу на тибецком? там все понятнее гораздо изложено. ))))

----------


## Greedy

> Это взгляд принципиально иной.
> ...
> Принципиально отличен тем, что вполне себе признаёт вещь всебе как таковую, обладающую своей собственной природой.


На этом обсуждение можно закончить.
Потому что дальнейшее обсуждении имеет смысл только в рамках различий этих двух взглядов.
Вам же эти различия не интересны. Вы ограничиваетесь лишь констатацией того, что эти взгляды разные.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какая такая философия?


Такая вот. Под знаменем которой мы тута собрались и беседуем.

----------

Нико (05.09.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Я могу, например. Ужас будет, конечно. На ночь деткам.


Нико, давайте закрывать, если все созрели, только прошу меня на ночь не пугать самогонным аппаратом как вещью в себе.  :Frown: 

Как же я смогу его познать?? Ежели тема закроется, а он вещью в себе так и останется  :Frown: .

Может, в качестве компромисса хотя бы сам аппарат оставим открытым?

----------


## Нико

> Нико, давайте закрывать, если все созрели, только прошу меня на ночь не пугать самогонным аппаратом как вещью в себе. 
> 
> Как же я смогу его познать?? Ежели тема закроется, а он вещью в себе так и останется .


Так вы его проанализируйте хорошенько. И дайте сюда результаты анализа. Мне всё равно: самогонный аппарат, кондом или лифчик. Докажите, что всё это -- не вещи в себе. Устройте себе мозговой штурм, а я утром разберусь.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Так вы его проанализируйте хорошенько. И дайте сюда результаты анализа. Мне всё равно: самогонный аппарат, кондом или лифчик. Докажите, что всё это -- не вещи в себе. Устройте себе мозговой штурм, а я утром разберусь.


Дык оно так и бывает в сансаре. Сначала самогонный аппарат, потом лифчик, потом ... В общем, сансара  :Frown: .

----------


## Нико

Установить ложность относительной истины не так трудно. Сказано же: истина для сознания-покрова. Т.е. для нас всех тут. Своеобразная истина, но всё же.

----------


## Нико

> Дык оно так и бывает в сансаре. Сначала самогонный аппарат, потом лифчик, потом ... В общем, сансара .


Дак я не об этом. Ну возьмите хоть стол. Дайте мне выводы, соответствующие ТЕМЕ.

----------


## Won Soeng

Для меня как раз значимо, как ум распознает относительные истины... Желание в тончайших деталях понять работу обыденного ума для построения искусственного интеллекта сильно превалирует над бодхичиттой. В практике же в полне хватает повседневной же осознанности (правда чаще ленюсь, чем осознаю). Начал вот читать ключи дзен Тик Нат Хана и мотивация выросла  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Дак я не об этом. Ну возьмите хоть стол. Дайте мне выводы, соответствующие ТЕМЕ.


Ну так я ж этот стол и ввел, если Вы помните. Мне кажется, наиболее точно по этому поводу высказался Сергей Чернявский. По крайней мере, у меня такая же точка зрения. "Стол" - это конвенция между cуществами определенного класса.

----------


## Нико

> Для меня как раз значимо, как ум распознает относительные истины... Желание в тончайших деталях понять работу обыденного ума для построения искусственного интеллекта сильно превалирует над бодхичиттой. В практике же в полне хватает повседневной же осознанности (правда чаще ленюсь, чем осознаю). Начал вот читать ключи дзен Тик Нат Хана и мотивация выросла


А зачем Вам строить искусственный интеллект?

----------


## Нико

> Ну так я ж этот стол и ввел, если Вы помните. Мне кажется, наиболее точно по этому поводу высказался Сергей Чернявский. По крайней мере, у меня такая же точка зрения. "Стол" - это конвенция между определенным классом существ.


Между какими?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Для меня как раз значимо, как ум распознает относительные истины... Желание в тончайших деталях понять работу обыденного ума для построения искусственного интеллекта сильно превалирует над бодхичиттой. В практике же в полне хватает повседневной же осознанности (правда чаще ленюсь, чем осознаю). Начал вот читать ключи дзен Тик Нат Хана и мотивация выросла


Только, уважаемый BTR, не показывайте это все Тхераваде. Там совершенно нет никаких джхан  :Frown: , у этого уважаемого Мастера. Он даже против них че-то говорит  :Frown: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Дак я не об этом. Ну возьмите хоть стол. Дайте мне выводы, соответствующие ТЕМЕ.


Есть конкретный стол, доступный восприятию. Серый, высотой 105 см, на четырех квадратных в сечении ножках такого же цвета. Поверхность на ощупь твердая, упругая, шерховатая, не скользкая, не жирная. При постукивании по крышке звук глухой, отчетливый, в районе второй октавы. 

И есть классификация, связанная с этим столом только аналитически. Стол обеденный, из Икеи, ценой 3200 рублей.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Между какими?


Это - не простой вопрос. Некоторое время назад я приводил пример уважаемому АлексуТ по поводу снега. У некоторых северных народов нет никакого такого понятия "снег". Есть "талый снег" (отдельное слово), есть "снег на солнце" (отдельное слово), и т. д. То же и насчет стола. В Японии, например, где я бывал, стол (table) - это наш европейско-американский стол, а вот ихний стол называется как-то по-другому, он низкий и за ним сидят на корточках. И такого всего - вагон.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А зачем Вам строить искусственный интеллект?


Видимо какие-то комплексы в отношении людей и детей. 
Удачный экземпляр ИИ можно копировать и использовать. Высокий КПД от обучения. 
Я программист. Обучение системы и естественный языковой интерфейс управления: вершина эффективности в создании автоматизированных и автоматических систем.
Ну и успокоение исследовательского зуда "как это устроено"

----------

Дмитрий С (05.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (05.09.2012)

----------


## AlexТ

> У меня в этой связи вопрос, коллеги. Давно хотел прояснить. С точки зрения анатты "я" не существует. А вот "не-я" (или не-Нико) существует?? Совсем запутался я с этим .


Есть что-то и есть ничто. Ничто, говоря точно, не является чем то. Ничто это отсутствие чего то а не позитивное присутствие "ничего".


Не-я это качество феноменов а не ноумен в противоположность Атте.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Есть что-то и есть ничто. Ничто, говоря точно, не является чем то. Ничто это отсутствие чего то а не позитивное присутствие "ничего".
> 
> Не-я это качество феноменов а не ноумен в противоположность Атте.


Алекс, все это из раздела "Буддисты шутят". Денис сказал, что Нико путает себя и не-Нико. Вот и пошло-поехало. 

Но в каждой шутке есть доля шутки. Если есть некое "я", выделенное из фона, то остальной фон - это "не-я". И с этим уже, в принципе, можно серьезно работать. Но такая работа нами не проводилась.

Так что не берите в голову  :Smilie: .

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Установить ложность относительной истины не так трудно. Сказано же: истина для сознания-покрова. Т.е. для нас всех тут. Своеобразная истина, но всё же.


Я думаю, многих вводящих в недоумение формулировок можно было бы избежать, если говоря о satyadvaya отказаться от слова "истина" и переводить satya как "реальность" или типа того: "Реальность, познаваемая как абсолютная" и "Реальность, познаваемая как относительная" или "постигаемая высшим разумом и обыденным сознанием".

----------

Vladiimir (05.09.2012), Сергей Ч (05.09.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> есть ничто.


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Дмитрий С (05.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я думаю, многих вводящих в недоумение формулировок можно было бы избежать, если говоря о satyadvaya отказаться от слова "истина" и переводить satya как "реальность" или типа того: "Реальность, познаваемая как абсолютная" и "Реальность, познаваемая как относительная" или "постигаемая высшим разумом и обыденным сознанием".


Так ведь как ни назови, все равно это будет указанием невесть на что для этого самого обыденного сознания. Уже Нагарджуна отметал все концепции, не давая взамен никакой, только сам метод отметания. Какие бы аспекты абсолютной реальностине стали известны относительному уму, он абсолютную реальность не прозреет.
Поэтому и говорится о двух истинах: постижимой обыденным умом и не постижимой, но тем не менее всегда явленой без ограничений и преград, кроме склонности самого обыденного ума обособлять, давать названия и опираться на них захватывая внимание.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Так ведь как ни назови, все равно это будет указанием невесть на что для этого самого обыденного сознания.


Я не понимаю, что означает Ваш посыл.
1. Формулировки вообще не важны и можно называть что угодно как вздумается?
2. Гносеология невозможна в принципе, никакая и никогда? думаете, к этому сводится нагарджунизм?

----------


## До

> А вопрос-то? Сколько истин -- одна или две?


Погуглите.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я не понимаю, что означает Ваш посыл.
> 1. Формулировки вообще не важны и можно называть что угодно как вздумается?
> 2. Гносеология невозможна в принципе, никакая и никогда? думаете, к этому сводится нагарджунизм?


Нет, я к тому, что все формулировки - есть лишь относительные истины. Гносеология - есть лишь относительная истина.
Ничто из этого не достигает абсолютной истины. И Нагарджуна отвергает все попытки объяснить абсолютную истину. 
Но не просто отвергает, а говорит, что такой метод отвержения есть способ практики (прасангики) срединного пути. Отвержение всех идей приводит к разочарованию в них и освобождению от них, и, затем, прозрению в истинную реальность, абсолютную природу, татхату.

Поэтому Нагарджуна приводит восемь базовых невозможностей и выводит из них невозможность ничего концептуально понимаемого в абсолютной реальности.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ничто из этого не достигает абсолютной истины...


... и эта истина - относительна.
)))

----------


## Won Soeng

> ... и эта истина - относительна.
> )))


Несомненно, поскольку концептуальна. Все выражаемое словами - только относительные истины.
Абсолютная истина - выражается мастером дзен. В молчании, ударе, использовании по назначению.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В молчании, ударе, использовании по назначению.


Понятно.
А язык значит мы по назначению использовать не должны.
Вероятно, в этом - высшая мудрость.

----------

Dron (07.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятно.
> А язык значит мы по назначению использовать не должны.
> Вероятно, в этом - высшая мудрость.


Вы правы, можно. Но обыденный ум не умеет, выражаясь концептуально. Такому уму слова лишь вредят. Обыденный ум и удар концептуализирует, но не избавится от следующего

----------


## Нико

> Погуглите.


Да не мне гуглить надо.

----------


## До

> Да не мне гуглить надо.


А вы погуглите. Наверняка, там есть ответ на ваш вопрос.


ps. Статья на _тему_: THERAVADA VERSION OF THE TWO TRUTHS. Y. KARUNADASA. Конечно не для вас, ведь вам ничего не нужно.

----------


## Нико

> А вы погуглите. Наверняка, там есть ответ на ваш вопрос.
> 
> 
> ps. Статья на _тему_: THERAVADA VERSION OF THE TWO TRUTHS. Y. KARUNADASA. Конечно не для вас, ведь вам ничего не нужно.


Я знаю ответ. Интересно мнение других.

----------


## Shunja

> Я знаю ответ. Интересно мнение других.


Алилуя. 
Так зачем спрашиваете? Дабы ткнуть носом с высоты своего знания? :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Алилуя. 
> Так зачем спрашиваете? Дабы ткнуть носом с высоты своего знания?


Аминь. Хочу усовершенствовать свой нынешний уровень понимания.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Почетайте Карунадасу ))

----------


## Кунсанг

> Несомненно, поскольку концептуальна. Все выражаемое словами - только относительные истины.
> Абсолютная истина - выражается мастером дзен. В молчании, ударе, использовании по назначению.


Абсолютная истина выражается в словах текстов Праджняпарамиты нормально. Столько томов. Истин много в буддизме, но когда говорится об этих двух - отн и абсолютной то они обе применяются для постижения пустоты. Эти две истины суть одно и то же как разъясняли. Есть вещи. Как они существуют объясняет относит истина, чтобы не впасть в крайность нигилизма или полного отрицания всякого существования. Каким образом они не существуют объясняет абсолютная истина. Не существует независимо и самобытийно это абсолютная истина и в то же время существует зависимо. Как существует зависимо  и лишенно самобытия это относительная истина. Две стороны одной медали.

----------

Дмитрий С (07.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Абсолютная истина выражается в словах текстов Праджняпарамиты нормально. Столько томов. Истин много в буддизме, но когда говорится об этих двух - отн и абсолютной то они обе применяются для постижения пустоты. Эти две истины суть одно и то же как разъясняли. Есть вещи. Как они существуют объясняет относит истина, чтобы не впасть в крайность нигилизма или полного отрицания всякого существования. Каким образом они не существуют объясняет абсолютная истина. Не существует независимо и самобытийно это абсолютная истина и в то же время существует зависимо. Как существует зависимо  и лишенно самобытия это относительная истина. Две стороны одной медали.


Абсолютная истина есть абсолютная реальность и абсолютный ум. Абсолютная истина не в объяснениях, объяснения абсолютной истины - само по себе истина относительная.
Но это не столь важно, что бы мы тут ни писали - это все моделирование. Можем высказать мнения, не более того. Или Вы настаиваете, что тексты праджняпарамиты выражают абсолютную истину (а не сама практика глубокой праджняпарамиты постигает невыразимую абсолютную реальность?)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

*Гатха*

Абсолютная абсолютность абсолютневей абсолютно чего угодно!
Абсолютирующая абсолютность абсолютной абсолютности абсолютней всего, о чем можно поабсолютизировать!
Только абсолютные абсолютисты, которые абсолютно понимают эти абстолютные истины,
Асбсолютно видят абсолютную невозбранность всех миров!
Аминь, абсолютно!

-
Писано абсолютно скромным мужем Кваном, любителем лютневой музыки из-под неба голубого в 2012-м годе девятого месяца седмога дня от рождества христова

----------


## До

> Я знаю ответ.


Ваш ответ - о стульях? Следовательно, не буддийский по своей _сути_. Так как подлинно буддийский ответ должен быть о 4БИ.

Например, допустим, речь шла о 4БИ, и чтоб что-то пояснить лектор приводит пример о _стуле_, а слушатель думает, что что-то там про стулья, это и есть сущность двух истин, забывая, что это лишь аналогия в изложении о *4БИ*, упуская самый главный смысл зачем это всё говорится.

----------


## Greedy

> Абсолютная абсолютность абсолютневей абсолютно чего угодно!
> Абсолютирующая абсолютность абсолютной абсолютности абсолютней всего, о чем можно поабсолютизировать!
> Только абсолютные абсолютисты, которые абсолютно понимают эти абстолютные истины,
> Асбсолютно видят абсолютную невозбранность всех миров!
> Аминь, абсолютно!


Абсолютно, абсолютно! Абсолютно так, Абсолютный Сын. Именно абсолютирующая абсолютность абсолютной абсолютности абсолютнее всего. Именно так абсоютные сыны должны понимать и практиковать абсолютирующую абсолютность абсолютной абсолютности.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Я бы даже сказал "абсоютные сыны из абсолютно хорошей семьи". да! я бы даже абсолютно так сказал

----------


## Chong_Kwan

BTR! Ты только не подумай про меня, что я абсолютно над тобой стебаюся. Я просто абсолютно виртуально в тебя влюблен - в этом абсолютно все дело!
В Кунсанг с егго знанием абсолютной разницы абсолютного и относительного я тоже по-своему влюблен, но не так абсолютно давно... Так что, BTR-сяншэн, не бери в свою голову если что.
 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

:Smilie:  Веселая шутка. Оно и верно: сколько ни тверди халва - во рту слаще не станет

----------

Chong_Kwan (07.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Абсолютная истина есть абсолютная реальность и абсолютный ум. Абсолютная истина не в объяснениях, объяснения абсолютной истины - само по себе истина относительная.
> Но это не столь важно, что бы мы тут ни писали - это все моделирование. Можем высказать мнения, не более того. Или Вы настаиваете, что тексты праджняпарамиты выражают абсолютную истину (а не сама практика глубокой праджняпарамиты постигает невыразимую абсолютную реальность?)


Тексты Праджняпарамиты выражают абсолютную истину в словах описательно, для получения общего представления. Прямое же постижение абсолютной истины умом невыразимо словами говорится, как вкус меда. Его невозможно описать точно. О чем Вы и говорите видимо. Но если бы это было полностью невозможно выразить словами, то для чего Будда дал столько наставлений в словах об абсолютной истине? В нескольких томах. Будда бы просто сказал,что абсолютную истину невозможно вообще выразить. То есть кое-что выражается словами об абсолютной истине, но это также не является относительной истиной - слова об абсолютной истине. ОТносительная истина это уровень описания реальности также.

----------


## Нико

> BTR! Ты только не подумай про меня, что я абсолютно над тобой стебаюся. Я просто абсолютно виртуально в тебя влюблен - в этом абсолютно все дело!
> В Кунсанг с егго знанием абсолютной разницы абсолютного и относительного я тоже по-своему влюблен, но не так абсолютно давно... Так что, BTR-сяншэн, не бери в свою голову если что.


И давно это у Вас?

----------


## Нико

> Ваш ответ - о стульях? Следовательно, не буддийский по своей _сути_. Так как подлинно буддийский ответ должен быть о 4БИ.
> 
> Например, допустим, речь шла о 4БИ, и чтоб что-то пояснить лектор приводит пример о _стуле_, а слушатель думает, что что-то там про стулья, это и есть сущность двух истин, забывая, что это лишь аналогия в изложении о *4БИ*, упуская самый главный смысл зачем это всё говорится.


А почему Вы решили, что мой ответ -- о стульях?

----------


## Нико

> Абсолютная истина есть абсолютная реальность и абсолютный ум. Абсолютная истина не в объяснениях, объяснения абсолютной истины - само по себе истина относительная.
> Но это не столь важно, что бы мы тут ни писали - это все моделирование. Можем высказать мнения, не более того. Или Вы настаиваете, что тексты праджняпарамиты выражают абсолютную истину (а не сама практика глубокой праджняпарамиты постигает невыразимую абсолютную реальность?)


Если Вы помните учения Будды делятся на буквальные, т.е. определённые, и требующие интерпретации. Сутры Праджняпарамиты считаются буквальными учениями Будды.

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если Вы помните учения Будды делятся на буквальные, т.е. определённые, и требующие интерпретации. Сутры Праджняпарамиты считаются буквальными учениями Будды.


Нет, именно в такой формулировке не встречал, если честно. Может быть несколько в другой форме. Возможно это про три типа учеников. Одним нужен намек, другим точное указание, третьим - пространное разъяснение. 
То что сутры праджняпарамиты это точное указание (основанное на матриках, списках дхарм и указаниях к их правильному созерцанию) - читал. 

Именно поэтому и написал - что список дхарм это еще не наблюдение этих дхарм. Это точное указание, что наблюдать, а не замена наблюдению. Просто перечисление названий дхарм не является наблюдением их возникновения и прекращения. 

В этом смысле разница между цитированием текста сутры и практикой в соответствии с ней.

----------


## Нико

> Нет, именно в такой формулировке не встречал, если честно. Может быть несколько в другой форме. Возможно это про три типа учеников. Одним нужен намек, другим точное указание, третьим - пространное разъяснение. 
> То что сутры праджняпарамиты это точное указание (основанное на матриках, списках дхарм и указаниях к их правильному созерцанию) - читал. 
> 
> Именно поэтому и написал - что список дхарм это еще не наблюдение этих дхарм. Это точное указание, что наблюдать, а не замена наблюдению. Просто перечисление названий дхарм не является наблюдением их возникновения и прекращения. 
> 
> В этом смысле разница между цитированием текста сутры и практикой в соответствии с ней.


Я согласна про практику. Но речь идёт не о трёх типах учеников, а о двух видах учений Будды.

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Веселая шутка. Оно и верно: сколько ни тверди халва - во рту слаще не станет


И правда: сколько ни тверди мантру/коан, век не видать освобождения! %)

----------

Won Soeng (11.09.2012), Нико (11.09.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я согласна про практику. Но речь идёт не о трёх типах учеников, а о двух видах учений Будды.


Про два вида учений Будды не помню. Было бы интересно узнать подробности.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И правда: сколько ни тверди мантру/коан, век не видать освобождения! %)


Спрашивал в предыдущую встречу с дзен-мастером, как правильно практиковать коан. Почему то до этого не догадывался спросить Ву Бонга, когда он говорил: "пусть это будет твоей домашней работой"
Подтверждаю: твердить вопрос коана - ошибка  :Smilie: 
А что касается мантр - не интересовался.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Спрашивал в предыдущую встречу с дзен-мастером, как правильно практиковать коан. Почему то до этого не догадывался спросить Ву Бонга, когда он говорил: "пусть это будет твоей домашней работой"
> Подтверждаю: твердить вопрос коана - ошибка


Просто цитата: "Ты должен держать этот коан в зубах, даже если окажешься в кипящем котле!".
Что и требовалось и, надеюсь, требуется в соответствующих монастырях.
Для мирян же, занятых по жизни, по-преимуществу, умственной работой и не способных на такое... Хотя бы изредка вспоминать о коане -- уже, наверное, хорошо. Мне так кажется. : )




> А что касается мантр - не интересовался.


Мантра -- полезная вещь, очень полезная... Но, как и всё остальное, подходит не каждому.

----------


## До

> А почему Вы решили, что мой ответ -- о стульях?


Была причина. Плюс, я не решил, а спросил. Но, конечно-же, я решил.

----------


## Нико

> Была причина. Плюс, я не решил, а спросил. Но, конечно-же, я решил.


Вот, любимый До.... Даже такие слова от Вас приятно слышать.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Думаю, стул не находится вне Благородных Истин. 

Кстати, если он неудобный, то может причинить реальные страдания  :Frown: .

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, стул не находится вне Благородных Истин. 
> 
> Кстати, если он неудобный, то может причинить реальные страдания .


Просто мы с До на одном стуле не умещаемся. ))))

----------

Дмитрий С (12.09.2012)

----------

